#maas 2012-08-27
<Vampy> does any have a guide or suggestion for setting up a MAAS server that isnt DHCP, but still run PXE?
<dannf> Vampy: i.e. using a separate dhcp server? that works fine as long as you set the "next-server" option to be your maas server
<Vampy> dannf, would the idea of using 2 nics when the maas is behid a dhcp enabled router be wiser? the router isnt running drt so i'm unable to edit for next-server
<dannf> Vampy: yeah, putting your MAAS on its own subnet probably makes sense there
<Vampy> so running the eth0 as the internet accessable nic and eth1 as a dhcp for the switch and nodes with a bridge from eth0 to eth1
<dannf> not sure you'd want to bridge it
<dannf> maybe masquerade the eth1 network
<dannf> bridging it would mean dhcp is still travelling between the two
<Vampy> ahh yes.. agreed.
<jgcampbell300> hello
<Vampy> so instead of a bridge, a masquerade is better that way it shares the net access but not the dhcp pool from the router
<jgcampbell300> i need help ... i need to know where to add dns 8.8.8.8 to maas ubuntu 12.04
<jgcampbell300> ya
<jgcampbell300> i think ... man im about to hit the power button and go drink 30 beers
<jgcampbell300> Vampy: is there no one home here eather or am i just asking a stupid question
<Vampy> as dannf pointed out before you joined.. a bridge would continue to share the dhcp pool from the router.. so there would be the need to share the net connection without the ip pool. and masquerading was a suggestion
<jgcampbell300> ya ... now that i think about it i bleave thats what maas-dhcp is doing
<jgcampbell300> i wonder if i install maas-dns if that will help me with my issue
<dannf> i don't think maas-dhcp provides masquerading, it just provides a dhcp range of private ips
<jgcampbell300> it installed dnsmasq
<jgcampbell300> im not positive but i would assume that is what does the dance ... please correct me if im wrong
<dannf> dnsmasq is a dns forwarder - i don't believe it actually messes with your network topology
<dannf> iow, its not preventing your existing dhcp server from replying to your maas clients
<dannf> if you can somehow make your site dhcp server stop replying to your maas nodes, then maas-dhcp would be a solution
<jgcampbell300> hmm
<jgcampbell300> so where can i add nameserver x.x.x.x and it stay
<dannf> jgcampbell300: depends on your configuration
<dannf> jgcampbell300: if its a statically configured network (configured w/ /etc/network/interfaces "static"), you can add dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 to your network stanza
<dannf> if your network is configured w/ dhcp ("dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces, or network-manager managed), you can have your dhcp server send that info
<Vampy> dannf, would this sites guide allow sharing without dhcp replyin to nodes?
<Vampy> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<jgcampbell300> holy cow ... why didnt i think of that
<jgcampbell300> so would that be formated dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4,etc;
<dannf> Vampy: yeah, at a glance it looks right
<dannf> jgcampbell300: i think its a space separated list
<dannf> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<dannf> but i could be wrong
<Vampy> hmm ill hav to dig another nic out and try that option..
<Vampy> i'm still gonna see if i can Vbox over 2 ubuntu desktops
<jgcampbell300> Vampy: what ever you do , DO NOT PLAY WITH realtech ... wow i had hell with one of those
<jgcampbell300> dannf: ty
<Vampy> jgcampbell300, hahah if i have a realtek nic, it will be the inet accessable nic
<jgcampbell300> dannf: and do i need an entery for each nic or just in the same file
<Vampy> just add that to /etc/network/interfaces for each in that file
<dannf> jgcampbell300: you only need one set of dns-namservers - presumably for whihc ever nic is connected to the Internet
<jgcampbell300> Vampy: lol hope it isnt 3981too i think was the driver i couldnt get mine to use ....
<jgcampbell300> dannf: k
<jgcampbell300> oh thank god ... it finaly works right lol
<jgcampbell300> but i did notice my eth0 isnt going up now
<Vampy> jgcampbell300, make sure you have auth eth0 in there.. that way it auto starts
<Vampy> err auto not auth
<Vampy> could maas actually run a web server and a mail or is this not the scope of a MAAS server
<jgcampbell300> im hopeing it willd do both ... is what im after
<Vampy> agreed
<jgcampbell300> http://paste.kde.org/540314/ would you mind checking that make sure i didnt typo or something
<jgcampbell300> i been at this to long ... think im gona have to take a break soon
<jgcampbell300> well i have something wrong some where .. Failed to bring up eth0.
<jgcampbell300> ls
<Vampy> nto seein the gateway marker
<Vampy> i believe, een if your gateway is the machine your on, you still have to define it..
<Vampy> sry just read, broadcast and gateway are optional..
#maas 2012-08-28
<roaksoax> bigjools: around already?
<bigjools> roaksoax: OTP
<bigjools> roaksoax: still there? off TP now
<roaksoax> bigjools: ya
<roaksoax> bigjools: so if you saw, the sudoers thing is in place already
<bigjools> I saw!
<roaksoax> bigjools: the only problem now is being able to access the files under etc/<daemon>
<roaksoax> bigjools: the group adding didn't seem to work
<roaksoax> so another option would be to manage those files independently and just symlink
<bigjools> yeah I guessed it would not yesterday when I looked at it in more detail :(
<roaksoax> i don't know whether that would work
<bigjools> we could spawn a process using sudo, instead of writing directly
<roaksoax> that could also be an option, Im gonna email to the security list
<bigjools> or temporarily gain suid?
<bigjools> I forgot the system call
<bigjools> in fact I hope Python could even do that
<roaksoax> heh well we need to look into that
<roaksoax> without having an in-depth look, handling it under /var/lib/maas and symlinking to /etc/<daemon> might work
<bigjools> roaksoax: do you want to run with it?  you probably overlap better with Jamie
<roaksoax> bigjools: yes, I'll email tomorrow morning the security team
<roaksoax> for advise
<bigjools> you mean writing to /var/lib/maas, ok, but doesn't it still need root to symlink?
<roaksoax> bigjools: the symlinking would be done on package creation
<roaksoax> bigjools: so maas would modify whatever is in /var/lib/maas/dhcp/* for example
<roaksoax> bigjools: s/package creation/package installation/
<bigjools> ah ok
<bigjools> like we do for dns?
<roaksoax> bigjools: for DNS we do directly on /etc/bind/maas
 * bigjools wonders if dhcp has an inclusion mechanism
<roaksoax> bigjools: so we only need to have a dhcpd.conf right?
<bigjools> yep
<roaksoax> bigjools: so that could be in /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.conf, then we symlink that to /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<bigjools> this will eventually need to happen on worker packaging as well
<roaksoax> yep
<bigjools> that would work
<roaksoax> on package installation is easy thing to create a symlink
<bigjools> when I say eventually, in about 4-6 weeks :)
<roaksoax> hehe
<bigjools> >deadlines<
<roaksoax> sounds like fun
<bigjools> fsvo
<bigjools> roaksoax: oh BTW, we are running tftp out of the maas tree in precise, right?
<bigjools> I am about to test it
<bigjools> hmmm
<bigjools> maas wants to install python-txtftp still
<bigjools> should probably fix that :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: in precise it is in the tree
<roaksoax> bigjools: python-txtftp is a depends on quantal, but it is installed from the source in precise
<roaksoax> anyways, i'm off
<roaksoax> have a good day
<bigjools> roaksoax: it depends on it in precise AFAICS
<bigjools> python-django-maas depends on python-tftp
<bigjools> python-django-maas depends on python-txtftp I mean
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah
<roaksoax> bigjools: that's about right, because the provisioningserver is being shipped with python-django-maas
<bigjools> ah you're back
<bigjools> I sent an email 5 mins ago
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah i just read that's why I came back :)
<bigjools> :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: so i keep a separate branch for the precise precise package
<bigjools> roaksoax: sounds like we need two proper packaging branches then :)
<bigjools> and two recipes
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah I have them I just haven uploaded it since I wanted to get the cobbler removal in place
<roaksoax> bigjools: but the precise version basically removes whatever is not in the archives (such as python-tx-tftp)
<roaksoax> bigjools: so if you backport a quantal version to precise, it will fail to work
<roaksoax> bigjools: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171058/
<roaksoax> bigjools: i'll upload it to a bracnh tomorrow
<roaksoax> bigjools: the problme is (in PPA's) that the tarball differs for each version, and so, PPA's don't alow me to upload
<bigjools> ah
<bigjools> indeed
<bigjools> you need to version them appropriately :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: indeed
<bigjools> I won't test today then, let me know when you're set
<roaksoax> bigjools: please, do test it today
<roaksoax> bigjools: I have it in ppa:andreserl/ppa
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> I'll let you know how I get on then
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok, awesome then!
<roaksoax> i'm off now for real :)
<roaksoax> have a good day
<bigjools> roaksoax: cheers!
<roaksoax> bigy
<roaksoax> err
<bigjools> hey roaksoax
#maas 2012-08-29
<bigjools> smoser: is there anything documenting how to get cloud-init to run scripts sent in user data?
<smoser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit
<smoser> simplist thing is if it starts with '#!' it gets executed rc.local time.
<bigjools> great
<bigjools> thanks
<bigjools> jam, no luck with hangouts today!
<bigjools> read HACKING.txt in the tree, it explains exactly how to set up
<bigjools> <bigjools> jam, no luck with hangouts today!
<bigjools> <bigjools> read HACKING.txt in the tree, it explains exactly how to set up
<jam1> k
<jam1> bigjools: so clearly I was wrong. As it just died without any connection running...
<bigjools> :)
<jam1> but I think we got through the bulk of it
<bigjools> yeah
<bigjools> the next step is for you to play with the code
<jam> bigjools: making sure I get it now. What is the review/landing process? Similar to launchpad?
<jam> Do you use the same bot?
<bigjools> jam: I have tarmac running, so we just set MPs approved and it lands them
<bigjools> same review process, same code standards
<jam> bigjools: it is running on your machine(s)?
<bigjools> on devpad .... not ideal but works
<bigjools> we also have a jenkins instance that runs tests when it sees new revisions
<jam> bigjools: for more integration-level testing? is it a different set of tests?
<bigjools> jam: diogo is working on that
<jam> ah, so that is the automation of package installs, etc?
<bigjools> yep
<czajkowski> roaksoax: ello remember I asked about http://askubuntu.com/questions/178088/configuring-for-automatic-boot-over-avahi-kernel-requires-an-x86-64-but-i686-det  any way we can let the user know if this is possible or something that may happen so we can at least answer it
<roaksoax> czajkowski: hi! will do
<roaksoax> jtv: howdy!
<czajkowski> roaksoax: thanks
<roaksoax> smoser: do you think maas-import-ephemerals has something to do with wrongly permissions being set when running maas-import-pxe-files
<roaksoax> that is if you have looked at it recently
<smoser> what is the issue?
<melmoth> hey, i have a strange feeling that my manual change in /etc/nova/nova.conf have been overriden at a certain stage (they are back to what i set in the nova-controller charm)
<melmoth> was i tired, or is that  what actually happen ? And if so, how can i reconfigure an alread deployed charm to have new settings ?
<roaksoax> smoser: so on maas-import-pxe-files /var/lib/tftpboot/maas/amd64/generic/precise/commissioning ends un havin 0600 permission, when it needs 0755
<roaksoax> smoser: however, /var/lib/tftpboot/maas/amd64/generic/precise/install does have the same permissions. The only "apparent" different thing is the fact
<roaksoax> that the ephemeral images are download with mas-import-ephemerals
<smoser> roaksoax, its a directory with 0600?
<roaksoax> smoser: yes
<roaksoax> permissions 600
<smoser> jtv, ping
<smoser> it looks like install_tftp_image in maas-import-ephemerals leaves a tempdir around
<smoser> i really wish we had useful comments in commits
<roaksoax> hehe :)
<roaksoax> smoser: were you able to find the reason behind the permissions issue? or was it because of a tempdir?
<smoser> roaksoax, i was just looking, found that i didn't have a good commit message, got off on a side track.
<smoser> will continue looking now.
<smoser> roaksoax, the 0600 really confuses me
<smoser> (on a directory)
<smoser> but it wouldnt surprise me if
<roaksoax> smoser: err sorry, it is 0700
<smoser> ok
<smoser> then yeah, i suspect
<smoser>  maas install_pxe_image
<smoser> is copying permissions of
<smoser> --image="$tmpdir"
<smoser> and tmpdir was created with mktemp
<smoser> (so it will have 0700)
<roaksoax> indeed, that might actually be the case
<roaksoax> since making the directory with permissions specified, is no different
<roaksoax> so it must be it then
<smoser> where is 'install_pxe_image'? in maas?
<smoser> i dont see it
<roaksoax> smoser: src/provisioningserver/pxe/install_image.py
<roaksoax> that's the file that does that
<smoser> allenap, have you tested vdenv after your "Change tabs to spaces and remove trailing whitespace." (revno: 830)
<smoser> it seems to me that you  might have broken it
<smoser> vdenv/zimmer-build/ud-build.txt had tabs that were not indentation
<smoser> oh shoot. thats just wrong.
<smoser> jtv didn't leave a temp file around, but only because 'install_image' removes the directory its given
<smoser> ie:
<smoser>  maas-provision install-pxe-image --image=/
<smoser> ==
<smoser>  rm -Rf /
<smoser> jtv, and then also your install_tftp_image does 'umask a+r' without returning the umask.
<flacoste> matsubara: I've created https://launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+archive/daily-qa-ok
<flacoste> matsubara: that's where you should copy the packages when they pass the QA tests
<matsubara> thanks flacoste
<allenap> smoser: No, I didn't run it again, so I'm sorry if that broke it. But... sounds like it needs some tests ;)
<smoser> allenap, i'm not certiain that dpkg preseed requires tab delimited input
<smoser> but i think it does
<smoser> and you removed those tabs.
<allenap>  /o\
<smoser> hey all.
<smoser> anyone want to test:
<smoser> https://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral/daily/precise/20120825/
<smoser> i'd appreciate input
<roaksoax> smoser: where you able to look at the permissions issue? I did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174233/ but seems kinda ugly
<smoser> i didn't look at it at all, no.
<smoser> bu what you ahve doesn't look terrible to me.
<roaksoax> smoser: alright, I guess that's better than nothing
 * roaksoax lunch
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me where the dns configs happen with maas ?
<jgcampbell300> ok ... i checked .. /etc/dnsmasq.conf and it says addn-hosts = /var/lib/cobbler/cobbler_hosts ... so i check that file and its empty .... i wonder if i have finaly found the place i can add in dns name servers
<roaksoax> smoser: did you, by any chance, updated the ephemeral image today?
<smoser> roaksoax, sort of.
<roaksoax> smoser: uhmm it is failing to enlist
<smoser> there is a daily, and it was accidently published as released for a couple hours
<roaksoax> ah I see that miht be the one
<roaksoax> i'll update the images
<smoser> but i'm interested in knowing about the failure, because it should not have failed
<roaksoax> smoser: it was about not being able to access arhicve.ubuntu.com
<smoser> you mean import-ephemerals was failing ?
<roaksoax> smoser: err nope, I'm sorry
<roaksoax> s/ephemeral/cloud-init
 * roaksoax is in slow motion today
<smoser> roaksoax, well, i intended to put it as 'daily' for testing
<smoser> so this is part of what i'd hoped to shake out
<roaksoax> alright
<smoser> and i was trying to test also
<roaksoax> smoser: weird!! i imported new images and now everything works like a chaarm
<smoser> roaksoax, well, that woudl just indicate a regression in the images that i crated
<roaksoax> smoser: right but it was coud-init failing to work
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> or access the archives
<smoser> do you have the console log?
<roaksoax> smoser: nope unfortunately, erased everything
#maas 2012-08-30
<roaksoax> bigjools: o/
<bigjools> hi roaksoax
<bigjools> just starting to look at your branch
<bigjools> roaksoax: did you mix up two branches?
<bigjools> I see the test fixes with the chmod changes
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah I commited the chmod changes on top of the test fixes which is another merge
<bigjools> roaksoax: your chmod changes aren't enough I think
<roaksoax> bigjools: just I just thought if you accept the test fixes first, that should not cause any problems with the chmod changes
<bigjools> because it was a directory permission problem
<roaksoax> bigjools: I tested both with successfuly results
<bigjools> huh reallyu
<roaksoax> bigjools: so the chmod in src/provisioningserver/pxe/install_image.py  takes care of the directory
<bigjools> roaksoax: I would have expected a fix in make_destination()
<bigjools> because it was the commissioning/ dir that was 600
<roaksoax> bigjools: right, but that happens on the rename, so we might as well do that after renaming
<bigjools> roaksoax: I don't understand how renaming fixes the directory permission - it clearly works if you tested it ok, but I am missing something
<roaksoax> bigjools: renaming doesn't fix it
<roaksoax> bigjools: when it renames is when the permissions get screwed
<bigjools> yep
<roaksoax> bigjools: so that's why I thought the chmod should go right after the rename
<bigjools> but I thought it renamed the file, not the dir
<roaksoax> bigjools: a right, but that critical section seems to be the part of directory creation
<bigjools> seems so.... humph
<bigjools> I am getting test failures, can't tell if it's your changes or not, give me a few minutes
<roaksoax> k
<roaksoax> bigjools: right, there maas-import-pxe-files errors
 * roaksoax brbr
<bigjools> roaksoax: will leave you to fix that then :)
<bigjools> shout if you need help
<jtv1> Test suite still completely broken.  :(
<jtv1> bigjools, roaksoax: this is not a good time to land changes -- we're not passing tests.  It's what kept me from fixing the permissions problem yesterday.
<bigjools> hi jtv1
<bigjools> I didn;t know things were broken still
<jtv1> Eleven failures, one error.
<bigjools> I am running a make check on trunk now
<jtv1> Here's the MP that broke it: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/maas_tftppath_lp1042877/+merge/121676
<bigjools> oh that - roaksoax's branch is trying to fix it
<bigjools> roaksoax: need tests: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/maas_set_correct_file_permissions/+merge/121974
<jtv1> Why is the /maas prefix incorrect in the first place?  AFAICT it's correct, but optional.
<bigjools> nothing would boot
<bigjools> the paths were inconsistent compared to the actual location of pxelinux.0
<bigjools> also
<bigjools> it was a problem for upgrading from previous installations
<bigjools> (using Cobbler)
<bigjools> since /maas didn't exist
<bigjools> and we can't rely on being able to change the dhcp config
<jtv1> The latter I know -- I was the one who made it optional.  But didn't Gavin move the location of pxelinux.0 to maas/ ?
<jtv1> By the way, small mistake in that branch.  I commented on the MP.
<jtv1> At least I think it's a mistake!
<bigjools> the critical section is merely a comment so it doesn't matter as such
<bigjools> jtv1: he's fixed a load of the errors but not all
<bigjools> (in the other branch)
<jtv1> "The critical section is merely a comment"!?
<jtv1> Like that.
<jtv1> The critical section ends when the new directory is in place *and readable*.
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> when it's in place
<jtv1> If that directory is not readable, it's no use to anyone.
<bigjools> that doesn't make it part of the critical section
<bigjools> since only one user is *changing* it
<jtv1> The critical section is effectively the time between the moment we can no longer use the old directory, and the time we can start using the new one instead.  This approach postpones that, for no reason whatsoever.
<bigjools> true, it would be better on the original dir
<jtv1> Right.
<jtv1> There's just no reason to do it the wrong way -- except the name is easier to spell, which can be solved with a variable.
<bigjools> jtv1: can I leave you to help roaksoax please, I've got a million other things to sort out
<bigjools> his branch still has failures
<jtv1> I do have a doctor to see.  :/
<jtv> allenap, bigjools, Daviey, rbasak: here's a new suggestion for prefix-less PXE layout on TFTP.  Saves us the bootloader downloads, resolves the compatibility problem, removes the prefix, usurps /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg for our own use.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175480/
<jtv> Oh, and: moves us towards a solution for the amd64/i386 problem, I think.
<bigjools> jtv: jfdi!
<allenap> jtv: Why are the arch specific bits inside pxelinux.cfg/?
<allenap> jtv: Also, the i386/amd64 problem should be fixed already, pending QA, unless this is something else.
<allenap> jtv: Want to talk about it?
<jtv> allenap: Yes please.
<allenap> jtv: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/0d5426deed76294d0b13f6d467e9d286b7a1d52a?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<allenap> rbasak: Can we delay by 20 minutes?
<rbasak> sure
<jtv> Daviey: just wanted to make absolutely sure...  if we PXE-boot /pxelinux.0, using a config from /pxelinux.cfg, we can still load kernel/initrd from /maas, right?  We're not forced to load from within /pxelinux.cfg, right?
<Daviey> yeah..
<Daviey> jtv: i don't see why you couldn't?  Which makes me concerned i'm missunderstanding the question
<jtv> No, just checking up on the details of the problem where once you're booting from a directory, PXE can't seem to reference TFTP files from outside that directory.
<jtv> This was a big issue some time ago.
<Daviey> jtv: I think the issue was more, the -secure option.. which did better chrooting.. and enforiced ownership.. no?
<jtv> No, not related to that.
<jtv> Daviey: But we were told at one point that we couldn't just pass absolute paths to the tftp server; it had to be relative to either (and I'm trying to verify which it was) the directory with pxelinux.0 in it, or the pxelinux.cfg directory.
<Daviey> jtv: I'm not aware of such a limitation, i'm sure i've used full paths (from tftproot) all the time.
<jtv> !
<jtv> Even for kernel & initrd?
<jtv> Now I'm just completely confused.
<Daviey> jtv: it might be better to JFDI and prove me wrong :)
<Daviey> rbasak: Do you have thoughts ^^?
<jtv> We spent so much time on questions like "once you're in an i386 config file, how do you get the amd64 kernel/initrd if they're in a different directory?"
<Daviey> jtv: why would you be in the i386 file?
<jtv> Daviey: it'd be hard for me to prove myself wrong.  Which I need to be able to do to make sensible decisions.
<jtv> You'd be in an i386 config file if you were a netbooting PXE client.
<Daviey> then why would you jump to amd64?
<jtv> Because you might actually be amd64.
<Daviey> I think i am being dumb.
<jtv> Well think about enlistment.
<jtv> Server doesn't know who or what you are.
<jtv> You request a boot config; the server gives you i386.
<Daviey> jtv: i thought we were using Ifcpu.c32 / Ifcpu64.c32 now?
<jtv> Ah no, enlistment is OK.
<jtv> Yes, we are using that now.
<jtv> But like I said, we spent a lot of time arriving at that.
<Daviey> ah
<jtv> The real problem came when you had to install the right architecture despite perhaps having been served the wrong architecture for PXE.
<jtv> Anyway, we had to do that, and some other acrobatics, because we had been told that once you load pxelinux.0/pxelinux.cfg, you're stuck in the location you got those, TFTP-wise.
<jtv> For the rest of that boot, obviously.
<jtv> Not forever.
<rbasak> Daviey, jtv: I'd like to verify this by looking at the U-Boot source and also checking behaviour in U-Boot. The behaviour in U-Boot may well be different than pxelinux itself here.
<jtv> Ahh that could be the missing piece of the puzzle.
<jtv> Would be most grateful if you could check!
 * rbasak looks
<Daviey> ahh, yes.. could be
<rbasak> Daviey, jtv: right. I've looked at the logic
<rbasak> It will be relative unless the path supplied starts with /
<jtv> (God, the staggering incompetence of some people... adding a "North" arrow to a map that duly points up... but actually orienting the map in some radically different way.  Leaving the "Public Company Limited" suffix in the name of a landmark office building, when there's not enough room to write it.  Transliterating street names incorrectly.  Is this company testing my motivation to come see them?)
<jtv> rbasak: so then there's no way at all in which we're stuck in a directory and we could have used absolute paths all the time!?
<rbasak> If it starts with /, then the name is left as-is and requested from the tftp server
<Daviey> jtv: where did you hear about this limitation ?
<rbasak> If it doesn't start with a /, then the name pxelinux.0 was fetched from is truncated to its last / and the name appended
<rbasak> I don't think that tftp has a notion of directories at all. Everything is just a name
<Daviey> right, that is the same as x86.
<rbasak> So how the leading / is interpreted is up to the tftp server in use
<jtv> (The one we use, in the upstream version, just chokes I think)
<rbasak> So it is still a bit limited. If you serve "maas/pxelinux.0" for example, I don't think it's possible to get U-Boot to fetch "kernel". It'd have to be "/kernel" or "maas/kernel".
<rbasak> I am basing this from the current linaro U-Boot source and current highbank behaviour only
<rbasak> If the behaviour was different in the past, I won't see it
<jtv> So maybe this limitation does exist, in a way -- a tftp server doesn't necessarily support absolute paths.  We had trouble with that.
 * rbasak goes looking for the VCS tree
<rbasak> jtv: agreed. I would be very careful in the assumptions made here, since TFTP itself doesn't define anything.
<rbasak> (I don't think)
<jtv> Now, if we have some sort of equivalent of "current directory" set, we do know that it's going to be the same directory we found pxelinux.0 in then?
<rbasak> Yes. This is how U-Boot was engineered from the start. I think this is based on pxelinux.0's behaviour.
<rbasak> Look for robher on here. He's not online now but sometimes is. He wrote it.
<jtv> So if we start out with pxelinux.0 as the boot-loader filename, in /, and read config from pxelinux.cfg/* in root, then we can continue using our normal filenames.
<rbasak> If I understand you correctly then yes, I think so. Can you just show me the structure again?
<jtv> Gah.  Keyboard layout switching is completely demented with this USB keyboard attached.  :(
<rbasak> Ah it wasn't robher, it was Jason Hobbs who wrote it (also Calxeda)
<jtv> Well "the" structure is the question.
<jtv> What I'm currently implementing is:
<rbasak> And the original code has the same special case leading '/' handling
<rbasak> At least the original code that went into linaro trunk. So I think we're ok relying on that.
<jtv>  /pxelinux.0
<jtv>  /pxelinux.cfg/default
<jtv>  /i386/generic/precise/commissioning/initrd.gz
<jtv> etc.
<jtv> (I'm spelling out the leading slashes here for illustration; we don't actually use them.)
<rbasak> If the pxelinux.cfg files then use "kernel i386/generic/precise/..." etc, then I think that'll work
<rbasak> (I'd keep those paths relative to avoid any issues)
<jtv> Ahhhh figured out my map.  The key was the road that crossed the water, with the arrow to the bridge pointing _away_ from the water.  The big wobbly curvy waterway it shows is not in fact the river.  It's a canal, and according to Google, nicely straight.
<rbasak> Also probably best to keep the dhcpd.conf filename "pxelinux.0" relative (to nothing) too.
<jtv> Yes, it should all set up like that at the moment.
<jtv> Just wanted to be sure that the naming after loading would still be relative to the root in our case, and not to pxelinux.cfg.
<rbasak> Yes, that's right. It's relative to the location of pxelinux.0, not of pxelinux.cfg.
<jtv> Thanks for the help!  It's frightening to work in the dark sometimes.
<rbasak> (pxelinux.cfg needs to be in the same location as where pxelinux.0 is)
<rbasak> No problem. I hope I've been accurate!
<jtv> Certainly more so than whoever made this map.
<jtv> allenap: any chance I could get you to review a few branches for me?  They're wildly disparate -- one is near-trivial and the other is huge.
<jtv> The trivial one is: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/use-maasserver-testcase/+merge/122002
<jtv> The huge one is: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1042877/+merge/122049
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 111956 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #122049 Cannot search for identifier containing underscores" [Low,Triaged]
<allenap> jtv: Sure, no worries.
<jtv> Thanks
<bjf> i'm currently using orchestra to provision bare metal systems as well as VMs (using koan). am i able to replace orchestra with maas for all that?
<smoser> roaksoax, how can i create a maas super user without typing a password ?
<roaksoax> smoser: no diea
<smoser> anyone ?
<smoser> hey roaksoax
<smoser> i boot a node. and enlist it
<smoser> then say "commission"
<smoser> all well and good
<smoser> then i turn it on again
<smoser> what is it supposed to do?
<bjf> i'm currently using orchestra to provision bare metal systems as well as VMs (using koan). am i able to replace orchestra with maas for all that?
<smoser> bjf, yeah, thats the goal.
<bjf> smoser: how close are we today? can i provision both bare-metal as well as VMs today?
<smoser> i would say yes to both.
<smoser> you'll have to manage your virtual machines yourself
<smoser> and a machine is basically identified by its "eth0 MAC address"
<smoser> so you have to keep that consistent
<bjf> smoser: i'm doing kernel testing with jenkins jobs and orchestra + koan right now. that's a lot of VMs being dynamically created and destroyed
<smoser> well, mi could be wrong here.
<smoser> but baically, maas is going to identify each new vm as a new system.
<smoser> and that system will have to go through enlistment and commissioning
<smoser> its possible that you could use the api to populate images and absically pass it through ocmmissioning before nhand.
<roaksoax> smoser: hold on, you enlist and then you "Accept and Commission"
<smoser> and then also to delete it when youre done
<roaksoax> smoser: it enlists and turns off
<smoser> roaksoax, yes, and then i commission
<smoser> that is all well and good
<smoser> but what happens if i turn it on after that
<roaksoax> smoser: it fails to PXE
<smoser> thtas not my experience in precise
<bjf> ok, can i do enlistment and commissioning from the command line? do you have a cli or do i need to write a tool myself?
<roaksoax> smoser: really? I saw soemthing that was trying to PXE boot from a poweroff like profile or something likethat but it failed due to not being found
<smoser> you'd have to write a maas api client for that.
<smoser> bjf,
<roaksoax> smoser: i just spotted that yesterday so didn't really investigate it yet
<bjf> smoser: and can i write that in python?
<smoser> bjf, i dont know how good you are with python :)
<smoser> but yes, you could do it in python
<bjf> smoser: heh
<bjf> smoser: i should have asked if python is a supported language for such work :-)
<smoser> bjf, well its a web service api
<smoser> and you'd have to write the client (no easily available library for you at the moment)
<smoser> now...
<bjf> smoser: one that you have documented?
<smoser> if you *wanted* to write a maas cli that would make people happy.
<bjf> lol
<smoser> bjf, i dont document anything, ever.
<smoser> and honestly i dont think the maas api is terribly well documented (but i could be wrong) but there are examples of using it.
<smoser> juju uses it, and i had started a client
<bjf> smoser: ok, some examples would be good enough
<smoser> which i can point you at.
<bjf> cool
<bjf> ok, that's all for now .. i'll be back
<smoser> https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/maas/maas-cli/+merge/101440
<smoser> roaksoax, its confusing
<smoser> i think its actually doing an install
<smoser> acutally pretty certain it is
<roaksoax> smoser: ok, I'll have a look
<roaksoax> maybe so
<smoser> it says "Installing the base system"
<smoser> :)
<roaksoax> smoser: what MAAS are you using?
<smoser> precise at the moment.
<roaksoax> smoser: from PPA?
<smoser> http://pad.daviey.com/maas-ephemeral-image-test
<smoser> no. from precise updates or whatever is there.
<smoser> this was in an effort to validate the dialy ephemeral image that i built yesterday.
<smoser> and see that link, thats how i did it.
<roaksoax> ok
<smoser> roaksoax, i'm gonna walk the same thing on quantal now.
<smoser> its kind of a shortcut on the vdenv
<roaksoax> smoser: note that we should be uploading cobblerless maas very soon though
<smoser> sure. and osme of that stuff is cobbler specific. but much is not.
<smoser> roaksoax, on quantal right now i do maas-import-isos
<smoser> i see
<smoser> Unknown command: 'install_pxe_image'
<smoser> am i not supposed to run that ocmmand?
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah that's find
<roaksoax> fine
<roaksoax> smoser: it is and old maas version
<smoser> roaksoax, wait a minute.
<smoser> i'm booting the installer
<smoser> in enlistment
<smoser> on quantal
<smoser> why?
<roaksoax> smoser: becuase cobblerless maas is not yet in quantal
<roaksoax> smoser: there
<roaksoax> smoser: there's was a few issues that needed to be addresses before I can upload it otherwise we would have had a broken MAAS
<roaksoax> i'm hoping to have an upload by tomorrow
<smoser> but i changed the cobbler path
<smoser> to use ephemeral enlistment
<smoser> and the other path
<smoser> roaksoax, oh. i see. quantal is still as of July 17
<smoser> wow
<smoser> thats old
<smoser> roaksoax, could you tell me what you were doing yesterday that caused you to know about my ephemeral image mishap?
<roaksoax> smoser: trying to enlist
<roaksoax> with the new maas of course
<roaksoax> ppa:maas-maintainers/testing
<roaksoax> precise
<smoser> roaksoax, i'm getting a debconf change prompt
<smoser> on upgrade in quantal from quantal to daily ppa
<roaksoax> smoser: what's it about?
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176499/
<smoser> just did the install on quantal, then added daily ppa
<smoser> and upgraded
<smoser> also now pserv i prompting me
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah
<roaksoax> smoser: do that
<smoser> well, of course yes.
<roaksoax> and it will re=generate passwords and stiff
<smoser> i'm just saying its a bug
<smoser> it should not prompt me. i did not change that file.
<roaksoax> smoser: no you didn't, but upstream did
<smoser> and all users would hit that.
<roaksoax> smoser: and the package did
<smoser> roaksoax, no
<smoser> the error is because its a confffile
<smoser> and you (postinst) edited it
<smoser> and then upstream changed it.
<roaksoax> smoser: yep
<roaksoax> smoser: i'm awayre
<smoser> and dpkg is saying "this is changed from what it was before"
<smoser> so you need to handel that.
<roaksoax> I have not yet thought on a fix for it
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah I'm aware of that
<roaksoax> smoser: i have been giving priority to other stuff
<smoser> and on the other quantal instance that i installed stright to the ppa
<roaksoax> smoser: but basically i will just replace the file and not prompt that, and simply send a message saying that if custom settings have been made, they will have to bemerged
<smoser> i'm getting a stack trace
<smoser> on during install
<roaksoax> smoser: that's probably an older package of quantal
<roaksoax> smoser: as the newer ones are precise
<roaksoax> since sabdfl wanted to test precise
<roaksoax> so dind't upload quantal
<roaksoax> smoser: again, I will test quantal again tonight to see if the issues i found were fixed upstream, if so I will release to archive
<roaksoax> smoser: brb, need to change locations
<smoser> roaksoax, the stack trace i'm seeing is on the daily ppa
<roaksoax> smoser i think i know why that is
<smoser> roaksoax, hm.. i dont know what i did to cause the stack trace. but i didn't reproduce it with this
<smoser> sudo sh -c '
<smoser>   apt-add-repository ppa:maas-maintainers/dailybuilds -y &&
<smoser>   apt-get update &&
<smoser>   DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get --assume-yes install maas' </dev/null
<smoser> roaksoax, what is the dhcp server?
<roaksoax> smoser isc-dhcp
<roaksoax> smoser its an issue when regenerating passwords it is not doing it right because a configfile was changed without updating packagaing
<smoser> roaksoax, so after the above...
<smoser> i should have maas-dhcp running
<smoser> right?
<smoser> roaksoax, ping when you get a chance.
<roaksoax> smoser: sorry about that, internet sucks at the moment
<smoser> ok.
<smoser> you ahve a minute now?
<roaksoax> smoser: yes
<smoser> k.
<smoser> so. after i installed maas from the ppa
<smoser> i dont have any isc-dhcp running
<smoser> should I ?
<roaksoax> smoser: not really unless you have it enabled on MAAS webiui
<roaksoax> as it is the one that controls the start/stop of the daemon
<smoser> how can i enable it?
<roaksoax> smoser: Settings on the WebUI
<roaksoax> smoser: note that you will find yourself with the bug that it is unablke to write /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<smoser> no other way to enable?
<roaksoax> smoser: nope
<smoser> so it asks me about what settings i want for the dhcp server
<smoser> but not whether or not to run it
<smoser> nice.
<roaksoax> smoser: that's upstream issue
<roaksoax> smoser: the package simply sets up the master dhcp pool
<roaksoax> smoser: the only way to enable the dhcp server is by doing it from the webui
<roaksoax> smoser: i thnk that they were gonna change the default sto have the dhcp server enabled by default
<roaksoax> smoser: brb
<roaksoax> smoser: did you get it working?
#maas 2012-08-31
<roaksoax> bigjools: so i saw that things have been fixed differently
<bigjools> roaksoax: yeah
<bigjools> I left jtv to it
<roaksoax> bigjools: alright, so I'm guessing i'm good to roll out a quantal tomorrow to the archives?
<bigjools> hopefully!
<bigjools> I just pushed a packaging change up
<roaksoax> bigjools: to the precise branch
<bigjools> both
<roaksoax> bigjools: this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/packaging.precise/+merge/122177
<bigjools> and this https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/packaging/+merge/122181
<bigjools> I uploaded the precise changes to the testing PPA too
<roaksoax> bigjools: the 1st one is wrong cause you are proposing changes from the mprecise package to the quantal branch
<roaksoax> bigjools: and the latter is not really necessary, as it is commented
<roaksoax> bigjools: we should just drop that and make the change upstream
<roaksoax> bigjools: do you agree?
<bigjools> roaksoax: I superseded the first MP
<bigjools> got the target branch wrong
<bigjools> what change do you mean?
<roaksoax> bigjools: we don't need to patch that actually
<bigjools> roaksoax: I think you do, the tftp port needs to change
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah, I mean: -   # root: /var/lib/tftpboot
<roaksoax> 19	+   # root: /var/lib/maas/tftp
<bigjools> I had to change it to make the patch apply
<roaksoax> bigjools: i'll fix that
<bigjools> otherwise the source build fails
<bigjools> how will you fix it?
<bigjools> the upstream is correct
<roaksoax> bigjools: ahh I see what's happening
<roaksoax> bigjools: nevermind :)
<bigjools> ok :)
<bigjools> roaksoax: I think we need to be a bit kinder with the upgrade and migrate the images to the new locate.  Asking people to run the importer again to download 500+M is a little obnoxious.
<bigjools> s/locate/location/
<smoser> allenap, around?
<smoser> i'm assuming i'm missing something. but if i 'bzr blame' some file (which i do all the time and don't understand how other people do not), is there a way to see the merge proposal that brought that code in?
<rbasak> I know that bzr lp-find-proposal exists but I've never used it: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/plugins/en/launchpad-plugin.html
<rbasak> smoser: ^^
<allenap> smoser: Hi.
<allenap> smoser: I don't know of a way to do that.
<allenap> rbasak: That's a great find.
<smoser> it seems useful.
<smoser> but it seems crazy that nothing is storing that
<smoser> it looks like that basically scrapes launchpad to find it.
<smoser> rather than simply pulling data out of bzr
<roaksoax> jtv: ping
<allenap> "If you like sausages and lp-find-proposal, you should never watch either one being made."
<flacoste> smoser: there is
<flacoste> smoser: it's stored in the annotations somehow
<flacoste> smoser: bzr qannotate allows you to see it
<flacoste> but i don't know how to get it from the command line
<smoser> flacoste, but then why would lp-find-proposal have restrictions like
<smoser> " This works only if the selected branch was the merge proposal target, and if the merged_revno is recorded for the merge proposal."
<flacoste> smoser: sorry, i was mistaken
<flacoste> i'm looking a qannotate now and can't see to find it
<flacoste> i thought i was going straight from qannotate to the merge proposal
<flacoste> but now that i think of it
<roaksoax> allenap: after enlistment, if I turn on the machine, I see a PXE error:
<flacoste> i think i was looking the merge message matching the revno in my mail archives
<smoser> flacoste, what is the bot that merges ?
<roaksoax> "Could not find kernle image: amd64/generic/precise/poweroff/linux"
<smoser> to maas trunk
<flacoste> and that email contains the link to the merge proposal
<smoser> we could just make that bot record it.
<flacoste> smoser: PQM, or tarmac
<flacoste> for maas, it's tarmac
<flacoste> it could very easily save it
<flacoste> in annotations
<flacoste> since it operates based on merge proposal
<allenap> roaksoax: That's from get_boot_purpose(). That means the node hasn't been accepted (well, isn't commissioning or allocated).
<roaksoax> allenap: right, but PXE fails and the machine does not power off
<roaksoax> allenap: PXE tries to get a linux image under poweroff dir
<allenap> smoser: Can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/tftp-permissions/+merge/122288, another go at fixing bug 1042865.
<allenap> ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042865 in MAAS "maas-import-pxe-files sets incorrect permissions for commissioning dir" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042865
<roaksoax> allenap: wasn't that supposed to be fixed in https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1042865
<allenap> roaksoax: Yeah, I know. We don't have a boot image that'll just turn off the machine. Perhaps we ought to put in a reboot there? Ideally we *want* to just shut down the machine, but that's not implemented.
<allenap> roaksoax: Yeah, but I don't think it works.
<roaksoax> allenap: it doens';t just re-opened the bug
<roaksoax> allenap: let me test your fix though
<allenap> Ta.
<smoser> allenap, wait.
<smoser> didn't https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1042865/+merge/121990 claim to fix that ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 121990 in gproftpd (Ubuntu) "Just please update to 8.3.2 to got the french translation :'(" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<roaksoax> smoser: it doesn't just tested it
<smoser> really?
<smoser> that is weird.
<smoser> allenap, can't we just fix this right?
<smoser> the right place to fix it is in maas-provision install-pxe-image
<smoser> that should take *copy* data, set permissions appropriately, and leave the directory in tact
<smoser> it is very strange for it to remove the directory you give it.
<allenap> smoser: Yeah, I'm inclined to revert the existing fix and land roaksoax's.
<smoser> where is roaksoax ?
<allenap> https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/maas_set_correct_file_permissions/+merge/121974
<smoser> and basically you're only fixing one of the potential callers of that code
<smoser> by fixing maas-import-ephemerals
<allenap> smoser: I agree. roaksoax, I can add tests to your proposal, then we can revert jtv's and land that.
<smoser> yeah, i think that roak's is correct (except for it still has the strange behavior of deleting data that you give it)
<allenap> smoser: Yeah, I argued that that was weird at the time it first landed, iirc, but let's leave that behaviour for now.
<smoser> allenap, yeah, i'll just be careful not to type 'maas-import-pxe /'
<roaksoax> allenap: go for it
<allenap> Cool.
<roaksoax> allenap: hold on i mean on reverting back to my foix
<roaksoax> allenap: still downloading the ephemerals
<smoser> roaksoax, you should run that stuff on canonistack
<smoser> it takes like 30 seconds tops
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah but i'm gonna test the rest of the stuff to see whether I upload to the archives
<roaksoax> it just needs 2 more misn
<smoser> you can do that on canonistack too
<smoser> :)
<smoser> its really neat. you can request systems via an api, and use them, and then throw them out
<roaksoax> smoser: can you enslist and etc?
<smoser> they're calling it "the cloud"
<smoser> roaksoax, yeah, that pastebin i showed you yesterday i walked through enlistment and commissioning.
<roaksoax> smoser: ahh sorry I didn't ewview it since my internet connect failed misserably
<roaksoax> smoser: can you pastebinit agian please
<smoser> http://pad.daviey.com/maas-ephemeral-image-test
<roaksoax> allenap: yeah it works
<allenap> roaksoax: I still think I ought to fix it properly, in install-pxe-image.
<smoser> roaksoax, the basic set of ideas will still work, but we'll have to change some of the implementation for uantal.
<roaksoax> allenap: yep, I would argue that's the place where it should be fixed
<smoser> i was doing that yesterday when i opened the bug on "have to push buttons in the UI"
<smoser> anyone listening know how to add an admin user without typing in a password for that user ?
<smoser> i swear at one point we could do that
<roaksoax> allenap: could you also check the named.conf.maas permissions are set correctly
<roaksoax> allenap: now they get set as 755 by maas
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> 744
<roaksoax> when should probably be 644
<allenap> smoser: bin/maas createsuperuser --noinput, I think.
<roaksoax> that's just weird
<allenap> roaksoax: Okay, that's a separate bug.
<allenap> One thing at a time.
<roaksoax> allenap: yeah sorry I thought the branch addressed DNS permissions too
<roaksoax> allenap: this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/maas_set_correct_file_permissions/+merge/121974 took care of them
<smoser> i'm curious.
<smoser> is it possible to limit the dhcp server that maas runs to a certain set of interfaces?
<smoser> it seems like for a dhcp server, this is generally a requirment.
<roaksoax> allenap: hold on, so you are working on my proposal which mas rejected by jtv?
<allenap> roaksoax: Yeah, though only in spirit. I'm starting with tests.
<roaksoax> allenap: hehe ok, cause the atomic_write took care of the DNS permissions too
<allenap> smoser: Should be possible. We need to do that for the maas-as-router story.
<roaksoax> allenap: btw, given the above gets fixed today, we can upload to the archives a quantal version today
<allenap> roaksoax: We don't need a quantal version yet, so don't put time into that. We're still thinking about SRU right now.
<roaksoax> allenap: heh, the Precise packaging is based on the quantal one
<roaksoax> allenap: so if it doesn't work in quantal, then it wont work in precise
<roaksoax> allenap: so for me releasing to precise means I can SRU
<allenap> Right, okay.
<roaksoax> allenap: cause we cannot SRU if we don't have a quantal version
<roaksoax> :)
<allenap> roaksoax: Does MAAS need to be fully operational on Quantal, or just build?
<roaksoax> allenap: for now build and work
<roaksoax> allenap: it currentlyu builds and work
<roaksoax> allenap: the nly thing yet to be considered is DHCP
<roaksoax> allenap: btw.., how is MAAS inserting the hostnames into the DNS server?
<roaksoax> allenap: i don't see the files being modified and inserting a deployed system into it
<roaksoax> allenap: unless this has to work wiht MAAS DHCP
<allenap> roaksoax: I can't remember. rvba can talk about that next week.
<roaksoax> allenap: alright, so we have a broken MAAS
<roaksoax> allenap: cause juju wont work
<roaksoax> without MAAS DNS
<roaksoax> YaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY
<roaksoax> which means it won't work with external DNS/DHCP
<allenap> roaksoax: Juju will work with IP addresses, but it's being given hostnames by the MAAS API. We can change that.
<roaksoax> allenap: I just noticed that an enlisted node ended up not having its hostname
<roaksoax> allenap: the one provided by the DNS server
<roaksoax> i need to re-check this
<roaksoax> hold on
<smoser> allenap, so after '--noinput' how do i set a password without being prompted?
<allenap> smoser: Sorry, s/createsuperuser/createadmin/, then bin/maas createadmin --username ... --email ... --password ...
 * allenap is not friends with django-admin (which is what `maas` is)
<smoser> allenap, thanks.
<smoser> roaksoax, so i installed maas from ppa
<smoser> i clicked the nice little button so i could run dhcp
<smoser> but i dont see any dhcp processes running
<smoser> (i expected 'ps -axw | grep dh' to show something other than dhclient)
<roaksoax> smoser: tail -f /var/log/maas/celery.log
<smoser> so what was supposed to happen when i clicked that 'manage dhcp' button?
<roaksoax> smoser: the issue i think would be the fact that dhcpd.conf needs to be rewritten
<roaksoax> smoser: that would rewrite the dhcpd.conf
<smoser> stack trace
<roaksoax> smoser: most likely due to lack of permissions of doing so
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178033/
<roaksoax> s/of doing so/to do so
<smoser> right
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah that's it
<smoser> so what do i do to work around?
<roaksoax> smoser: TBH I haven't gotten there yet :)
<roaksoax> smoser: chown maas:root dhcpd.conf
<smoser> will somethign re-try ?
<roaksoax> smoser: yes
<roaksoax> smoser: or you can restart pserv/celery
<roaksoax> maas-pserv maas-celery
<smoser> that will *restart* it?
<smoser> sudo restart maas-pserv ; sudo restart maas-celery
<smoser> thats probably what i wanted
<smoser> hm.. still no dhcpd running
<roaksoax> smoser: what does celery say now
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178038/
<roaksoax> no idea then
<roaksoax> it might be related to the same i'm seeing with DNS
<roaksoax> not config output written
<smoser> just to be forthcoming...
<smoser> i did install with: sudo DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get --assume-yes install maas </dev/null
<roaksoax> yeah that should have done anything to do with it
<roaksoax> smoser: btw.. your ephemeral image is not getting the hostname  from the DNS server
<roaksoax> and passing it to maas-enlist right?
<smoser> enlistment just does whatever it is told to do
<smoser> hold on. looking for what it is told to do
<roaksoax> smoser: right, idk why I think I was enlisting the machine passing the correct hostname
<roaksoax> smoser: but today I see it doesn't
<roaksoax> so that's why i was like WTF
<smoser> contrib/preseeds_v2/enlist_userdata
<roaksoax> smoser: ok, so how do you think we should detect the hostname from the DNS server?
<smoser> should we?
<roaksoax> smoser: yes
<roaksoax> smoser: debian installer does it, and that's how we pass the hostname
<roaksoax> smoser: so we need to do the equivalent in the image
<roaksoax> smoser: that is usefull when we have externa; DNS/DHCP
<roaksoax> otherwise we are screwed :)
<smoser> roaksoax you just want the hostname ?
<roaksoax> smoser: yes
<roaksoax> smoser: so my devenv it passes DNS name as "node01" and the image should be able to obtain that DNS name and pass it back to maas
<roaksoax> on the enlistment
<roaksoax> smoser: if it is "maas.andres.home" it should also grab that and pass it
<roaksoax> smoser: so I think it would be all of that
<allenap> smoser, roaksoax: My latest fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/maas-set-correct-file-permissions/+merge/122310
<allenap> I'll also revert the previous fix for this bug.
<smoser> allenap, wel..
<smoser> its curious that you're doing chmod after you've put the files in place
<smoser> given the big worry there about a race condition
<smoser> (which honestly is not really that large a concern, as this weill be very small window and not a common operation)
<smoser> but why wouldn' tyou fix permissions before you move it into place?
<smoser> note, if this is threaded code we have a read-update-write race condition there also
<smoser> roaksoax, one thing you could do...although its not perfect is just get the ip address of the right nic and try to reverse lookup of that.
<smoser> the data for the lease is actually in /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.*
<roaksoax> smoser: uhmmm right, i guess i could do that... which will not work on d-i though
<roaksoax> but we obtain that in a different way
<smoser> how do you obtain it in di?
<roaksoax> smoser: from debconf
<roaksoax> database
<smoser> roaksoax, why do you care about di?
<roaksoax> smoser: CD
<smoser> ok. so
<smoser> a.) that is 2 completely different paths.  in 1, you're giving code to cloud-init to run, and in he other you're running code off the cd.
<smoser>  so these dont have to be the same at all
<smoser> b.) what we can do is figure out how the installer does it (if that is seen as the "correct" way) and mimic that in the code that we feed to cloud-init.
<smoser> it is of note, that cloud-init does get messy here.
<roaksoax> smoser: right
<roaksoax> smoser: so I think the best approach would be to mimic what the installer is doing to get the hostname
<roaksoax> smoser: but maybe this comes from DHCP itself
<roaksoax> smoser: we;ll have to ask cjwatson
<roaksoax> smoser: though he's on hollidays
<roaksoax> smoser: and I wanted to upload to qauntal today :(
<smoser> roaksoax, it *does* come from dhcp
<smoser> its part of the dhcp response
<smoser> (see the leases file)
<roaksoax> smoser: yep
<allenap> smoser: Good catch, thanks. Can you +1 https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/maas-set-correct-file-permissions/+merge/122310?
<smoser> allenap, shoot
<smoser> one mrore thing
<smoser> please revert other changes.
<allenap> smoser: I've added that now.
<allenap> Launchpad seems to be on a go-slow.
<allenap> smoser: I have to go, so if you're happy to +1 that mp, please land it too. Thanks! Have a good weekend, roaksoax too!
<roaksoax> allenap: you too
<smoser> allenap, also remove the "All files we create here are public"...
<smoser> the umask is just not necessary
<smoser> (that was also inserted in a untested attempt to fix those perms)
<allenap> smoser: Remove that entire hunk?
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> at very leas the comment is wrong
<smoser> as that umask has no affect on the permissions of tftp
<allenap> smoser: Done.
<roaksoax> smoser: does the pehemeral image knows from what interface its booting obtaining DHCP address in use?
<roaksoax> allenap: if still around and can do a quick review for the maas-import-pxe-files
<roaksoax> bug i just filed
<roaksoax> allenap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178248/
<smoser> roaksoax, well, it can get it, yes (in the pxelinux case)
<allenap> roaksoax: That *looks* fine to me, but without tests it's hard to say for sure. As long as you've given it a run, then cool.
<smoser> in arm, it can't figure that out.
<smoser> pxelinux tells linux the interface.
 * allenap really goes.
<smoser> roaksoax, i dont understan why you'd change maas-import-ephemerals there.
<roaksoax> smoser: because maas-import-ephemerals goes : "There's a new image that we need to update. We have updated it, then we are going to install it with maas-provision"
<roaksoax> smoser: but "what if there's no image to update from the remote site, then do nothing"
<smoser> well, one could say "well, dont delete data!"
<smoser> but i'll buy your argument.
<roaksoax> smoser: we are not deleting, we are re-installing the ephemeral image with maas-provision
<smoser> allenap, but i wont buy your argument of "no way to know". unit tests passing do not tell you if something is actually functional.
<smoser> if they did, then we'd have functional maas right now.
<smoser> *actual* test is sometimes required
<smoser> allenap, i +1'd your MP
<guimaluf> my maas node cannot install any apt-get cause is using the maas server as proxy. what should I do to enable proxy on maas server?
<smoser> guimaluf, it should be running a proxy
<smoser> because it should hvae squid-deb-proxy installed
<guimaluf> smoser, I can install my maas node, so my squid-deb-proxy it's running and working
<guimaluf> smoser, but after the installation process my node cannot reach the apt proxy
<smoser> it should be able to
<smoser> sorry i dont have any more suggestions thatn that.
<smoser> you'll just have to debug it from the installed system.
<smoser> roaksoax, how do i set kernel options in maas for tftp and such
<roaksoax> smoser: i'm wondering the same thing actually :)
<roaksoax> smoser: the commissioning image doesn't have nslookup installed, does it?
<smoser>  /usr/share/pyshared/provisioningserver/pxe
<smoser> thats where you change
<smoser> see files there.
<smoser> beautifully located in /usr/share
<smoser> pyshared even
<roaksoax> yep, that's the problem, they read them from there
<smoser> roaksoax, it has 'host' (bind9-host)
<roaksoax> smoser: so, do you think we should do that in maas enlist, and get the dns name from there?
<smoser> well, you can. and in many cases it will work.
<smoser> i think it sprobably good enough
<smoser> as you dont really care about the hostname
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> actually, its probably good enough for now.
<smoser> as the image is only going to bring up 1 interface
<roaksoax> yep
<smoser> but you aren't guaranteed that the thing would be reverse-lookupable
<roaksoax> indeed
<roaksoax> but it is just a wild guess
<smoser> (note, there is a bug in the image, in that it has hard coded 'eth0', but eth0 might not be plugged in. it actually needs to figure out the booted network adatper and use it)
<smoser> its probably sufficient for wild guess
<smoser> but its not specifically identical to what the dhcp server gave it.
<roaksoax> ight
<roaksoax> right
<allenap> smoser: I agree, about giving it a proper run. However, unit testing can get a long way there. More than anything, it's a guard against regression, and so a way to make changes with more confidence.
<smoser> allenap, good deal. now lets try to get something functional.
<smoser> roaksoax, you want a bug for the celery issue i ran into earlier (dhcpd.conf perms) ?
<roaksoax> smoser: please
<smoser> bug 1044228
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1044228 in MAAS "MAAS unable to write production dhcpd.conf" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044228
<allenap> rbasak: Looks like it's safe to land https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/maas/arm_kernel_parameters/+merge/122241.
<rbasak> allenap: ok, thanks. I was going to run make lint to see what you meant. I should do that every time really - I was only running make test. Whitespace around []s?
<smoser> roaksoax, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178373/
<smoser> but
<smoser> $ ls -l /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<smoser> -rw-r--r-- 1 maas root 3602 Jul 10 21:29 /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<roaksoax> smoser: that's DNS
<smoser> you are correct
<smoser> duh.
<roaksoax> make user maas chown /etc/bind/maas and files under
<smoser> what config is it there?
<smoser> is there a bug for that?
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah that's fixed
<roaksoax> smoser: haven't yet released
<smoser> do you know what bug it was?
<roaksoax> smoser: please review/approve: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/maas_preseed_userdata_hostname/+merge/122340
<roaksoax> smoser: and is bug #1042868
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042868 in maas (Ubuntu) "MAAS doesn't have permissions to write in /etc/bind/maas" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042868
<smoser> roaksoax, that will give the full dns name retuned
<smoser> is that what you wanted?
<smoser> if you want short we need host=${host%.*}
<roaksoax> smoser: that's perfect
<smoser> ok
<roaksoax> smoser: forgot to approve :)
<smoser> roaksoax, is this known to you?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178402/
<smoser> approved
<roaksoax> smoser: yes I've seen it before, can't recall whether it was also a permissions issue
<roaksoax> or was just upstream issue
<allenap> rbasak: Yeah, the whitespace. I have a branch in progress to check lint during a test run, so soon it won't be possible to land with lint :)
<smoser> roaksoax, well, heres where i got with trying to test this so far.
<smoser>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178515/
<smoser> i can't get dns or dhcp to consitently work.
<smoser> dhcp doesn't start, so i didn't bother trying to boot an instance on a bridge
<roaksoax> smoser: ok cool
<roaksoax> smoser: we'll hvae to have a seirous talk with rvba :)
<roaksoax> hahah
<smoser> roaksoax, how would you recommend i get the dhcp settings from maas?
<smoser> that i answered when it questioned me during install
<smoser> gateway, dhcp range ...
<smoser> i guess i need gateway is the one i really need.
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah, so that supposedly creates the master DHCP dataase
<smoser> it does not. not that i could convince at least.
<smoser> for now i'll read it out of debconf
<roaksoax> smoser: right but it should write the dhcpd.conf
<roaksoax> which doesn't seem to do
<roaksoax> to do it
 * roaksoax bbl
<smoser> roaksoax, i'm thinking we shoudl drop the "zimmer" from vdenv
<smoser> and rather have it assume you have maas installed on the system
<smoser> it makes it less realistic to run it on your laptop though i guess.
<roaksoax> smoser: i agree
#maas 2012-09-02
<jgcampbell300> i need help please with external dns working with ubuntu 12.04, cobbler, dnsmasq, maas-dhcp, juju
#maas 2013-08-26
<melmoth> where to look at log if nothing happens when i pxe boot a node for the first time ? By nothing happen i mean, nothing happen on the weeb interface
<melmoth> the node get the image, seems to runs some stuff, then power itself off
<melmoth> at this stage, i was expecting to see it as 'declared' in the web interface
<melmoth> but nope, nothing.
<melmoth> and i do not find obvious error messages.
<kurt_> melmoth: this can sometimes be due to clock sync errors
<kurt_> one host is too far off time
<melmoth> hmmmm
<melmoth> that s going to be fun to check
<kurt_> bios?
<melmoth> do you know roughly how much time change is suppose to be ok (secondes, minutes, hours), or even 1 sec could be problem ?
<kurt_> from the problems I've seen, it has to be significant, like hours.
<kurt_> but I'm not an expert in this area
<kurt_> I've not tested how many is too much
<bigjools> IIRC it's an hour or so
<bigjools> however
<bigjools> this bug was fixed ages ago, if you are using any up-to-date maas it won't be a problem
<bigjools> melmoth: if there's nothing in the maas logs, can you see anything on the node's console?
<melmoth> hmmm, let see what happen after tftp is actually listening on the right interface....
<melmoth> (and i wonder now that i realise it was not, how the node was able to download somethign to boot from)
<kurt_> bigjools:  do you know how to force juju to deploy to particular nodes?  I'm thinking from the MAAS perspective and need to run multiple charms on a single node.
<bigjools> kurt_: juju cannot deploy multiple charms to a single node
<bigjools> there's some work coming up in juju-core that allows lxc creation which will do it though
<kurt_> How does one create a "controller" node with all of its related services for openstack?  Just not possible?
<bigjools> sorry I don't understand what you mean
<kurt_> Have a look at the network diagram here:
<kurt_> https://github.com/mseknibilel/OpenStack-Folsom-Install-guide/blob/master/OpenStack_Folsom_Install_Guide_WebVersion.rst
<kurt_> Notice the compute node, network node, controller node all run consolidated services
<bigjools> you're probably better off asking on the #juju channel.
<kurt_> Another question please - do most people NAT their connections for the MAAS clients via the region controller?
<bigjools> you mean api clients?
<bigjools> or are you talking about the nodes?
<kurt_> nodes
<bigjools> you can do what you like with them, it's down to your own network setup
<kurt_> I'm struggling with some network aspects of running openstack on top of MAAS
<bigjools> there's a charm to deploy openstack on maas somewhere,  but again, #juju :)
<kurt_> currently, I have the maas nodes NAT via the region controller (single node).  That gives them the internet access they need, but it causes further problems down the chain when trying to make quantum work
 * bigjools has to go
<kurt_> thanks anyways
<MACscr> so i just installed maas, install finished and now im trying to get to the gui and i get a generic internal error
<MACscr> though i dont see any apache logs, lol
<MACscr> oh, nvm, got it
<MACscr> had to sudo su to find them
<MACscr> guess mass wont start: DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.Avahi': no such name
<MACscr> got it, was an rlimit issue in the daemon
<AskUbuntu> Can we get Xenserver VMs provisioned by MAAS? | http://askubuntu.com/q/337425
<kentb> argh! so, what's the best way to debug why ipmi no longer works on my maas setup?  I did an update to 1.2+bzr1373+dfsg-0ubuntu1~12.04.2 and now I can't power up any nodes from the WebUI, although I can run ipmipower and bring the nodes up and down at will :-/
<kentb> ugh. nevermind, had to restart maas-cluster-celery, maas-region-celery, and maas-pserv to get it going again
<addisonj> so, getting started with maas, is it possible to do anything without dhcp supporting pxe? If I manually add a host via mac, can I commission it that way?
<roaksoax> addisonj: no, the nodes always have to PXE boot, there's no other way to tell the nodes what to execute if they don't pxe boot
<addisonj> okay, figured as much, so antoher question, is there are problem with using a maas-managed dhcp range to also boot normal clients (laptops and the like)
<roaksoax> addisonj: no not really. Though, the maas managed DHCP server will tell them to PXE boot
<roaksoax> addisonj: unless you disable network booting from the BIOS
<addisonj> right, and if I don't accept the nodes, it won't matter to much anyway, right?
<roaksoax> addisonj: exactly. So you could just tell those nodes to look the HD as the first boot device too
<roaksoax> and they will not pxe boot
<addisonj> okay, so now, onto dns, does maas rely on DNS? or can it run just with IP addresses?
<addisonj> hrm... so this is odd, my server is trying to pxeboot, getting a message: "trying to load: pxelinux.cfg/default" and this is hitting the correct dhcp server
<addisonj> but just hanging
<addisonj> ah, I had edited some settings in importing pxe files because I don't need ARM and also took at i386, turns out it defaults to i386
<roaksoax> addisonj: it does rely on DNS
<roaksoax> addisonj: yeah so you'
<roaksoax> addisonj: yeah so you'll need both i386 and amd64 otherwise it will fail
<roaksoax> there's a bug
<roaksoax> bigjools: ^^
<addisonj> okay, so, have my nodes going (hooray!) but I misnamed one of them. Doing everything as root, can't seem to delete or change the name
<MACscr> is there any way to use diskless nodes with maas? Pretty much their storage would be nfs or iscsi (im using ceph block and object storage for the openstack cluster)
<bigjools> MACscr: it's on the roadmap to go diskless at some point but no immediate plans. However you could implement it cheaply by setting the root filesystem as a kernel option on the node.  That's already done for the enlist/commission step using iScsi
<bigjools> addisonj: you can edit the node's name in the web ui
<addisonj> bigjools: when I try that, it tells me I can't because it is currently in use
<addisonj> is there some way to take it back into the queue?
<bigjools> roaksoax: yes there's an open bug for that
<bigjools> addisonj: and is it in use?
<addisonj> bigjools: it is commissioned and installed, but turned off
<bigjools> addisonj: why is it off?  did you manually turn it off or did you try to release it from the assigned user?  in fact how did you start it?
<MACscr> bigjools: is there any documentation on this kernel option?
<bigjools> I am guessing that you started it from the UI and then turned it off
<addisonj> I turned it off manually, but I actually turned it on manually as well. WOL is not triggering it for some reason (might have to do with some traffic filtering)
<bigjools> what state does the ui say that the node has?
<addisonj> "Allocated to root"
<bigjools> ok then you need to use maas-cli to release it
<bigjools> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/maascli.html#node
<bigjools> maas-cli <profile> node release <node id>
<addisonj> ah, so is "Allocated to <user>" the correct running state? or because WOL is failing I am getting some funky?
<bigjools> allocated means that maas thinks someone is using it
<bigjools> that happens when you click "start" in the UI
<bigjools> or e.g. juju starts it up using the ap
<bigjools> i
<bigjools> "release" puts it back to the Ready state and then you can rename it
<addisonj> so why don't I see a release button?
<bigjools> because there isn't one
<addisonj> ah
<bigjools> bug :)
<bigjools> brb
<addisonj> many thanks, and, also a very cool project :)
<addisonj> got it running in like 4 hours and 8 nodes provision, and that makes me happy
<bigjools> MACscr: not sure, let me lool
<bigjools> addisonj: great!
#maas 2013-08-27
<bigjools> MACscr: which version of maas are you using?  if it's the one in precise it doesn't support kernel options, it needs to be raring (IIRC) or newer
<MACscr> I have it installed on a 13.04 system
<bigjools> MACscr: ok then you should be able to do something like this:
<bigjools> maas-cli <profile> tags new name='test' kernel_opts='vga'
<bigjools> then add the tag to a node with:
<bigjools> maas-cli <profile> tag update-nodes test add="<system_id>"
<bigjools> the next time that node boots it'll get that kernel option
<MACscr> bigjools: you mentioned next time. Can this be done when i system is initially added? btw, i have zero maas experience besides installing it.
<bigjools> MACscr: you can add the tag at any time
<MACscr> thanks for your help, i really appreciate it
<bigjools> but obviously the system needs to boot to receive the kernel opt :)
<bigjools> np
<bigjools> I'm painfully aware the docs are out of date, and working on fixing them
<MACscr> well it can be booted through pxe, right?
<bigjools> yes - that's the only way you should be booting when using maas
<bigjools> if you are using WoL then functionality is reduced - you can't power off the node easily
<MACscr> btw, i was able to install maas on a LXC'ed ubuntu instance. seemed to work fine as soon as i disabled the avahi rlimit
<bigjools> cool
<bigjools> how did you get lxc to pxe boot?
<bigjools> or are you talking about the maas server on the lxc instance?
<MACscr> the maas server
<MACscr> maas is way easier and more flexible than juju btw
<MACscr> that thing drives me nuts
<bigjools> maas is equivalent to any cloud provider that juju uses, it's just metal not virtual
<bigjools> what about juju drives you nuts?
<MACscr> well with juju, you have to have a System A that runs a juju command to install juju-gui, which has to be then deployed on a different system. So you pretty much have to have two systems before you can even start working on deploying something to a third system
<bigjools> you don't have to run juju-gui
<bigjools> and I think they're working on co-location of charms
<bigjools> I believe lxc co-location works on maas now
<MACscr> yeah, that might be great for the future, doesnt help with my frustration of today =P
<bigjools> true
<roaksoax> jtv: howd!!
<roaksoax> jtv: so i uploafded the package
<roaksoax> and it is in the new queue
<roaksoax> im gonna get it processed tomorrow
<roaksoax> hopefully
<roaksoax> jtv: is the latst trunk dependent on it?
<jtv> roaksoax: great, thanks!  No, I held off on landing anything that would depend on this.
<melmoth> Hi there ! i m still struggling with a maas installation (real hardware) where the node seems stuck at the enlisting stage.
<melmoth> we pxe boot them, they get something to boot from maas, but they do not poweroff ..and nothing seems to happen
<melmoth> some error appears in some logs at the same time http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6031457/
<bigjools> melmoth: is there anything on the node's console?
<melmoth> usual prompt. By usual i mean just login@ubuntu
<melmoth> i do not see anything like cretaeing ssh key or similar.
<kurt_> bigjools: I believe I am running in to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1204507
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204507 in maas (Ubuntu Quantal) "MAAS rejects empty files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kurt_> my error is "error: cannot create bootstrap state file: gomaasapi: got error back from server: 400 BAD REQUEST"
<bigjools> kurt_: yes I just told dave how to help you
<kurt_> lol
<kurt_> you are watching juju too?
<bigjools> I'm in juju-dev
<bigjools> melmoth: anything on the other alt-F consoles?
<melmoth> ahhh, good point, let see if i can have access to those
<bigjools> I suspect it didn't pxe boot and timed out to a local b oot
<kurt_> bigjools: does this also mean starting from scratch with new maas build?
<bigjools> kurt_: no you just need to upgrade the package
<kurt_> bigjools: thanks.  back to RTFMing to figure that part out now. :D
<melmoth> hm on f7, datasourcenotfindexception
<bigjools> kurt_: well it's not released yet IIRC
<kurt_> ah, so I can't get it
<bigjools> check the proposed pocket in the archive
<bigjools> not sure if it made it to -updates yet
<bigjools> if desperate you can use the daily ppa
<melmoth> there  s what seems ot be a python cloud iit related backtrace, but i cannot copy it entirly, it s ocmplaining about not being able to find a data source, whateber that is
<bigjools> melmoth: yeah that's cloud-init
<bigjools> is there anything else around that 'HttpResponse' object has no attribute '_is_string' error?
<melmoth> bigjools, the error in the maas log, there are tons of the same.Someone here think it s related to a problem with our version of jango and piston
<kurt_> member:bigjools its fixed in precise proposed it appears, but not in quantal? or how does that work?
<bigjools> yeah that rings a bell
<bigjools> what version are you using?
<melmoth> precise
<melmoth> maas from ppa
<kurt_> quantal
<kurt_> precise images, but quantal for my maas
<bigjools> melmoth: the main archive has the same as the PPA now (apart from the fix that kurt_ is waiting for)
<bigjools> oh actually it's released
<bigjools> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/
 * kurt_ looks
<bigjools> so just apt-get dist-ugprade
<bigjools> melmoth: I'm not sure how you;d end up with the wrong versions of those
<kurt_> I see it in precise and raring
<bigjools> and quantal
<kurt_> the release date is too early for the fix, isn't it?
<melmoth> i have no idea i dont even know what piston is... let me try to get the url he showed me
<kurt_> fix went out 8/15
 * kurt_ thinks
<bigjools> kurt_: oh yes. the versioning is ummm weird
<kurt_> lol
<kurt_> you know way better than I do
<bigjools> go to raring, or down to precise
<bigjools> not sure quantal is much of a focus tbh
<kurt_> lol, so I lose with quantal?
<bigjools> 'fraid so
<kurt_> who can I bother to get it updated? :D
<melmoth> bigjools, that the url he mention https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-django-piston/0.2.3-1ubuntu2 it mention a fix for quantal and raring (i have no idea what this is about)
<melmoth> we are just at a stage we have no idea what s going on, so we just google for any error message we see
<bigjools> melmoth: what does dpkg -l maas|cat show
<melmoth> 1.2+bzr1373+dfsg-0ubuntu1~12.04.1
<bigjools> there's a newer version  in the main archive
<melmoth> ?
<melmoth> i m lost
<melmoth> i used the ppa , is it not suppose to be the latest ?
<melmoth> if not, how can i switch to the latest ?
<bigjools> depends on which ppa
<bigjools> I think you;re ok for now, so don't worry
<bigjools> which version of piston have you got?
<melmoth> i used ppq:mqqs-mqintqiners/stqble
<bigjools> ok
<melmoth> python-djqngo-piston 0.2.3-1ubuntu1
<bigjools> mmmm I wonder why precise doesn't have that piston fix
<melmoth> ohh, and i keep swiching from a qwerty keyoard to an azery one as well :)
<bigjools> yeah I noticed :)
<bigjools> melmoth: so I have a feeling that your django is too new for the rest of the packages that use it
<bigjools> how did you install everything?
<melmoth> well, on a precise box, after adding the ppa and apt-get update, juts did a apt-get install maas maas-dhcp maas-dns maas-cli charm-tools bzr
<bigjools> that is_string fix was done over a year ago, but was not put into precise because it doesn't need it there
<bigjools> can you remove the PPA and downgrade everything
<bigjools> it should start working
<melmoth> i also have the the ppa:juju/devel installed btw
<bigjools> remove the maas PPA I mean
<melmoth> hummm
<bigjools> it's not needed for precise installations any more
<bigjools> I really ought to purge it
<kurt_> bigjools: do you think I am SOL w/r getting that fix in to Quantal in the short term?
<bigjools> kurt_: yes, sorry
<bigjools> kurt_: if you're brave you can look at the patch and hand hack your files
<bigjools> it was a one-liner IIRC
<melmoth> bigjools, apprently th enew piston package comes from the grizzly cloud archive
<kurt_> I would rather be on a supported line
<bigjools> melmoth: ahhhhhh this is interesting
<kurt_> can't go to raring
<bigjools> kurt_: not sure quantal is supported is it?
<bigjools> thought it was rol
<bigjools> eol
<kurt_> its say (supported) :)
<kurt_> is raring LTS?
<bigjools> melmoth: so you are on 0.2.3-1ubuntu1 of piston?
<bigjools> kurt_: no
<kurt_> k, thnx
<kurt_> back to precise it is ...
<bigjools> neither is quantal
<kurt_> 2 steps forward, 3 steps back LOL
<bigjools> kurt_: the hand-hack is easy but I really recommend going to raring
<melmoth> ahhh, looks like someone installed some ppa for grizzly to play with ceph...I think i know what to do from now, try to get tje old version of piston . Thanks !
<bigjools> it has more maas features
<bigjools> melmoth: that version of piston is ok though!
<bigjools> melmoth: but ok let me know how you get on
<kurt_> bigjools: but its not up to date with all of the grizzly stuff and charms for openstack
<bigjools> kurt_: raring isn't?  it's newer than quantal so... wtf!
<kurt_> I know
<kurt_> I will run it past jcastro tomorrow
<kurt_> its too late here to start anything tonight
<kurt_> anyways, thanks
<bigjools> kurt_: np
<melmoth> the problem was not piston, it was the new django coming from the cloud archive (well, we think it is, we redeploy a fresh precise and startagain)
<bigjools> yeah that's what I thought
<bigjools> melmoth: I'm not sure how to file a bug on the cloud archive, but perhaps roaksoax might know
<AskUbuntu> Can I install ubuntu desktop GUI on my cloud node | http://askubuntu.com/q/337883
<kurt_> I am trying to figure out how to get this build on to my host:
<kurt_> 1.2+bzr1373+dfsg-0ubuntu1~12.04.2
<kurt_> it has fixes I need for juju 1.12
<kurt_> its not under maintainers ppa
<kurt_> any suggestions?
<roaksoax> kurt_: that's the candidate to become an update in the release
<roaksoax> so if you want to install from ubuntu's -proposed repository, you could do that
<kurt_> roaksoax: that's the part I'm trying to figure out, not being fully familiar with ppa and such
<kurt_> what is the ppa I want to add?
<kurt_> for precise
<roaksoax> kurt_: the version you are referring to above is not on a PPA< but it is on the Ubuntu archives, the -proposed pocket. This is where the packages live for testing before they are send to updates
<roaksoax> kurt_: so you could enable it, and update maas from there
<kurt_> thanks, do I just download the tar ball directly then?
<roaksoax> kurt_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<kurt_> roaksoax: does that then enable the proposed branch for all software on my node?
<kurt_> ah I see I can select particular packages
<roaksoax> kurt_: yep
<kurt_> roaksoax: got it and running, thnx
<roaksoax> kurt_: np ;_
<roaksoax> :)
<kurt_> are there any current bugs around maas-dns not returning name lookups?
<roaksoax> kurt_: not that I know off
<roaksoax> kurt_: is the DNS/DHCP correctly configured for the cluster?
<roaksoax> kurt_: did you make sure the zone names are correct?
<kurt_> roaksoax: is there manual configuration that needs to happen?  the only thing I had to do last time was ensure host lookup was pointed to localhost (127.0.0.1). Maas took care of the rest of it before.
<kurt_> now when I try lookup to localhost, its not working
<roaksoax> kurt_: yes, you need to enable DNS/DHCP on the WebUI
<kurt_> ah
<roaksoax> (you can do it through the command line too though)
<kurt_> hmm…was already set up
<kurt_> something odd going on with my interfaces though http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6034246/
<roaksoax> uhmm
<kurt_> something is really weird - because it throws an error, but it works for external addresses, but doesn't work for maas resolver
<kurt_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6034258/
<roaksoax> kurt_: yeah, so make sure your resolv.conf has both, the maas server and another external DNS as dns servers
<roaksoax> and see what happens
<kurt_> ok
<kurt_> ok, that gets rid of "error (network unreachable) resolving", but still no joy for maas only addresses
<roaksoax> kurt_: are nodes deployed?
<kurt_> roaksoax: yes…ah..maybe I need to start over
<roaksoax> uhmm
<kurt_> I was told I could just upgrade without having to recommission everything
<roaksoax> kurt_: yeah you should haven been able to do that without issues
<roaksoax> kurt_: what about reboot your maas server?
<kurt_> did that several times :)
<roaksoax> uhmm
<roaksoax> bigjools: ^^
<kurt_> too early for him, isn't it?
<roaksoax> yeah :) but in case I die soon
<roaksoax> lol
<kurt_> lol
 * kurt_ scratches his head
<roaksoax> im gonna make a setup to try to reproduce
<kurt_> oh weird
<kurt_> kurt@maas-cntrl:~$ sudo maas --version
<kurt_> 1.3.1
<roaksoax> that;'s django version i think
<roaksoax> not really maas'
<kurt_> ohhh
<kurt_> how do I get maas version?>
<kurt_> dpkg -l | grep maas?
<roaksoax> apt-cache policy maas
<kurt_> yeah dpkg -l worked too
<kurt_> 1.2+bzr1373+dfsg-0ubuntu1~12.04.2   Ubuntu MAAS Server
<kurt_> that one has bug fix I need
<kurt_> for juju 1.12
<roaksoax> yeah maybe there's an upgrade issue
<roaksoax> kurt_: does your celery.log and region-celery.log report any weird things?
<kurt_> I was looking at that...
<kurt_> celery-region has some weirdness
<kurt_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6034326/
<kurt_> the node is not yet booted
<kurt_> taking care of that now
#maas 2013-08-28
<melmoth> hey, i have machine that do not wake on lan when i accept and commission them with maas, but they do reboot if i use etherwake...
<melmoth> any idea what could be the problem ? (note that i had to install etherwake manually to do the test, i would have expected to be installed already)
<bigjools> melmoth: the template uses wakeonlan ahead of etherwake
<bigjools> if you can't get wakeonlan working manually, edit the template.
<melmoth> it works with etherwake
<melmoth> ahh, i did not try with wakeonlan as acommand line tool
<melmoth> not installed neither
<melmoth> i dont undertsand. Is wakeonline an otther tool that do the same stuff as etherwake ?
<melmoth> ahh, worng spelling wakeonlan it is
<melmoth> bigjools, looks like wakeonlan does not work, do you know where is the template to change the command use ?
<bigjools> depends on your maas version
<bigjools> latest changes put it under /etc/maas/
<bigjools> otherwise it's hiding in the source tree :(
<bigjools> but search for ether_wake.template
<melmoth> ok, thanks
<melmoth> hmmm, readying the template it looked to me it was first trying wakeonlan if the binary was there, and then etherwake. so i apt-gte remove wakeonlan
<melmoth> however, the node still dont start up automatically when i accept and comission them
<melmoth> changing the maas sudoer file and adding a sudo before the call to etherwake did work. I think i found a bug....
<bigjools> weird
<bigjools> I've never had to sudo for that
<melmoth> stuff is running under the maas user, and if i try to run etherwake under a non root user it complain and tell me i need ot be root
<melmoth> so we try to use sudo as maas, but we were not on the sudoer file.
<melmoth> and then when we had it working with sudo as maas manually, we change the template.
<melmoth> i do not know if before etherwake was suppose to be run by a regular user, i never used it before
<melmoth> nor did i use wakeonlan neither (but this one does not seem to complain about being a reular user)
<bigjools> this is probably why we defaut to wakeonlan
<melmoth> i'm using maas 1.2+bzr1373+df (main one on precise), and when i try to bootstrap juju (juju-core 1.13.2-4~1703~) i have an error (BQD REQUEST) and maas.log   complain about 'this field cannot be blanc'....
<melmoth> ... to be continued...
<bigjools> use the maas package in -proposed
<melmoth> it looks like bug 1204507 but we already have changed /usr/share/pyshqred/maasserver/models/filestoirage.py
<ubot5> bug 1204507 in maas (Ubuntu Quantal) "MAAS rejects empty files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204507
<melmoth> i ll give a try with the maas package in proposed.
<melmoth> i dont find a proposed ppa, is it the same as maas-maintainers/dailybuilds ?
<bigjools> -proposed is a pocket
<melmoth> i m afraid i dont know what that mean
<bigjools> check the bug for details
<melmoth> ok
<bigjools> it tells you how to use the package before it's released
<mwhudson> melmoth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<MACscr> ok, so how do i get the mac addresses for maas? aka, whats the easiest way?
<bigjools> you don't need to get them, enlistment detects them
<MACscr> hmm, i need to figure out how i am going to do the dhcp
<MACscr> right now im just testing at home and just have a simple tomato based router
<melmoth> talking about dhcp we have a funny problem here, we are bootstraping...a node is picked up, it boot
<melmoth> it gets an ip for the pxe server, download the installer, and when it need a new ip duroing the install stage, it never got one
<melmoth> tcpdumping on the mass box, we see the pxe dhcp request, but not the installer one.
<melmoth> frm the installed node console we checked it was doing a request on the right nic. So it looks like either a funny network (but who can detect if it s a pxe request or a reglar dhcp one)
<melmoth> or a bug in the precise image installer...
<melmoth> any idea ?
<MACscr> hmm, can the maas dhcp server be setup to pretty much not give an ip to something thats not added as a node? i wont pfsense to do be my main dhcp server
<melmoth> hmm, now on the bootstrap node, it complain about juju.go:89 state: connectin failed, will retry dial tcp 127.0.0.1:37017 connection refused
<melmoth>  nothing is listening on this port
<melmoth>  mongodb is installed
<melmoth>  but it s not listening on this port, it s listening on 27017 and 28017
<bigjools> MACscr: yes, edit the dhcp template to exclude MACs
<MACscr> bigjools: hmm, after installing maas-dhcp, i cant even get maas to start anymore
<MACscr> weird
<MACscr> getting django connection errors
<julianwa> roaksoax: ping
<roaksoax> julianwa: pong
<roaksoax> jtv: when do you think the stuff dependent in djorm-ext-pgarray will land?
<jtv> roaksoax: whenever you say it's OK, really.  :)  I was waiting until I knew we had the package.
<roaksoax> jtv: wellit is still in the new queue
<jtv> roaksoax: That's OK for now.  I can hold these branches for a few more days if need be.
<roaksoax> ok cool thanks
<jtv> I do wonder about one thing: the package seemed to use slightly different names in different places.  Is that normal?
<jtv> I think the package is djorm-ext-pgarray and then it's imported as ext_pgarray or something.
 * jtv checks
<roaksoax> jtv: yep
<jtv> Ah: I had to import "djorm_pgarray."
<roaksoax> jtv: so the binary package will be python-djorm-ext-pgarray
<julianwa> roaksoax: hey, about bug 1086162 - IPMI based power management default to IPMI 1.5 based authentication.  what's the 'another method'?
<jtv> But I can still import it as djorm_pgarray?
<ubot5> bug 1086162 in MAAS "IPMI based power management default to IPMI 1.5 based authentication" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086162
<julianwa> roaksoax: I met same problem on HP DL580 G7.
<roaksoax> julianwa: you just have to tell the machines to use IPMI version 2
<julianwa> roaksoax: everytime I need to change IPMI type to 2.0 manually. otherwise servers can't power on by MAAS.
<roaksoax> julianwa: yep that's how it is right now
<julianwa> roaksoax: it takes a lot time if there're many servers...
<roaksoax> julianwa: you might want to file a bug instead saying that you have to manually select IPMI version 2
<julianwa> roaksoax: yes. everytime a server is enlisted/commissioned, the IPMI type will change to 'auto_detect' which is not work.
<julianwa> roaksoax: I have to change it back to 2.0 manually.
<roaksoax> julianwa: yeah, so file a bug
<julianwa> roaksoax: okay.
<julianwa> roaksoax: thx :-)
#maas 2013-08-29
<test54321> has anyone ever been able to setup maas and juju with bonded nics? I have nodes with 2 nics and am trying to set them up with bonded interfaces for failover and throughput, but even if I bond them after the charm is deployed, it breaks juju
<bigjools> this is something we're looking to support officially next cycle, but I don't know of anyone who is doing it right now
<test54321> ok, I'll physically seperate them for now then and just create an internal/external seperation.
<test54321> will i be able to mix the environment in the future if I start building it now? My end goal is to get openstack running with a ceph backend
<bigjools> same goal for us :)
<test54321> thanks for the help :) I'll start it that way for now then
<Ricardo_> como que tiro o proxy do unbutu
#maas 2013-08-30
<roaksoax> bigjools: did you have anything for me? or am I crazy?
<melmoth__> i m trying to install several maas node, i do not understand how things works for maas-dns
<melmoth__> i was thinking of having 1 region controller running dns, and 2 cluster controller running pxe boot stuff
<melmoth__> but i do not see where to set up the dns menu for the region controller as this menu use to be in the cluser controller settings
<melmoth__> is the region controller supposed to be also a cluster controller ?
<bigjools> roaksoax: the uefi thing
<bigjools> melmoth__: if you install maas-dns it will write a zone file for the dns server on the region controller
<bigjools> then obviously you need to configure things to use the dns server
<roaksoax> bigjools: ah yes
<roaksoax> ill look into that tomorrow
<roaksoax> I'm dead now
<bigjools> roaksoax: ok, try not to die too much.
<melmoth__> anyone knows how is maas being told to update the dns zone file when a new node is allocated  ?
<bigjools> melmoth__: yes:
<bigjools> the cluster controller scans the dhcp leases file
<bigjools> and matches IPs to MACs
<bigjools> it tells the region, which then notices and changes and writes a new zone file via a celery job
<bigjools> s/and/any/
<melmoth__> does it use rabbitmq to communicate with the dhcp ? (ie, can the dhcp be on another box ?)
<melmoth__> s/the dhcp/the region/
<melmoth__> ahh, celery job. that is rabbitmq, right ?
<bigjools> the dhcp server has to be on the same box as the cluster controlle
<bigjools> r
<bigjools> MAAS controls all of that
<bigjools> it writes out dhcp configs to fix the IP address to the host
<bigjools> celery uses rabbit as a transport, yes
<bigjools> so there's a celeryd on each cluster and the region controller
<bigjools> the clusters scan their leases files and report to the region, and the region generates jobs to update the zone
 * bigjools has to step out for a bit
<melmoth__> any idea where are the rabbit auth crednetail stored on the cluster controller ?
<melmoth__> we do not experience the update of zone file, but we have some credential error message on the rabbit bus
<melmoth__> ahh, looks like it s in pserv.yaml
<bigjools> rabbit auth is sent to the cluster by the region when it connects
<bigjools> (connects to the region)
<freeflying> using maas 1.2+bzr1373+dfsg-0ubuntu1~12.04.1 on precise, after bootstrap, can't get any machine allocated
<freeflying> juju status indicate deployed charm are pending
<newcomer> hey everybody
<newcomer> i've installed MAAS
<newcomer> and now i want to add a node but don't know which mac adress i got to enter?
<mattrae_> i noticed if i terminate-environment as an admin user, it terminates all machines from all environments. is that expected? it happens in juju-core but not pyjuju
<mattrae_> also juju destroy-environment, when i am not using an admin user in maas gives '403 forbidden'. are non-admin users not allowed to destroy-environment?
#maas 2013-08-31
<clong> Hi all. I'm new to this chan and just back into irc after a 15 year break. Hi
<clong> I'm currently commissioning a 32 node blade with maas and juju and having a few issues that I'm slowly working through and bit by bit I'm progressing.
<clong> I'm hoping that there might be a few on here who had already successfully deployed a similar solution that would be able to help answer questions with facts and not just opinions.
<clong> hi, is there anyone here who could help me with a maas-dns and maas-dhcp issue by any chance?
#maas 2013-09-01
<jackweirdy> Hey all - having a strange problem where my cluster & region controller shuts down mid way through running maas-import-pxe-files - anyone know how I can diagnose this?
<clong> jackweirdy: what do your logs say?
<clong> what versions of ubuntu, maas do you have installed?
<jackweirdy> Which logs? There's nothing in syslog or dmesg - it looks like an unclean shutdown as my bash history isn't persisted
<jackweirdy> ubuntu 12.04.3
<jackweirdy> downloaded the iso this morning, sha is correct
<jackweirdy> don't know what version of maas - whichever is installed from the iso
<clong> I'm running 13.04 with better results than I was getting with 12.04.3. I'm then deploying 12.04.3 nodes
<clong> maas --version
<clong> I'm running maas version 1.4.5
<jackweirdy> 1.3.1
<jackweirdy> I'll try moving up to 13.04 then.
<clong> It's worth it I think. I've just gone through all of the pain over the last 2 weeks and I now have a setup running juju properly and juju-gui all well
<clong> once you've installed 13.04 I can help you out more if needed
<jackweirdy> I've just installed 13.04, when installing the images I get a 404 on vmlinuz for armhf
<jackweirdy> any chance I have to update something? Perhaps the list of images?
<jackweirdy> (I 404 on http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/raring/main/installer-armhf/current/images/highbank/netboot/vmlinuz)
<clong> have you done a apt-get update?
<clong> I don't think you have to worry about the armhf. I'm sure you're rolling out to either intel or amd
<jackweirdy> Yup; apt-get update didn't help
<jackweirdy> I think I've fixed it by changing the releases listed in /etc/maas/import_pxe_files
<clong> you mean you're not trying to download that particular package now?
<clong> So have you : maas-import-ephemerals
<jackweirdy> pretty much; my import_pxe_files now has RELEASES="precise" ARCHES="i386/generic"
<jackweirdy> and I just ran maas-import-pxe-files and it seems to be working
<clong> you'll need ephemerals too
<clong> the pxe files are just for initial boot up not the installer packages i believe
<jackweirdy> ah I see, I'll do that next
<jackweirdy> Do I have to configure DHCP manually?
<jackweirdy> I've installed maas-dhcp, and tried dpkg-reconfigure on it, but I don't get a UI that I've seen documented
<clong> hold on I'll get an example for you
<jackweirdy> Oh wait, found it :)
<jackweirdy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/286175/how-do-you-actually-configure-dhcp-in-maas-in-raring]
<jackweirdy> * http://askubuntu.com/questions/286175/how-do-you-actually-configure-dhcp-in-maas-in-raring
<clong> cool.
<jackweirdy> Thanks for the help btw :)
<clong> Hey thats how us newbies cement our learning]
<clong> Do you have your maas web gui up yet?
<jackweirdy> Yup; just configured DHCP through it and network booted a new vm :)
<clong> cos you can set all of the DHCP there.. I'm too slow
<clong> 13.04 went a little smoother than the 12.04.3 setup then?
<jackweirdy> Yeah :) Well I actually got it working which is nice :D
<clong> how many machines have you got there to maas with?
<clong> good stuff
<jackweirdy> I'm running a couple of machines and I'm running them inside VMs
<jackweirdy> That is, 2 physical machines, testing MAAS inside vms
<clong> ahhh ok.. I had to stuff around for 2 weeks or so while I was learning how to configure a 32 node HP blade. WOL wasn't working cos of the freeipmi config
<jackweirdy> Ah nice; never used blades before. Did you get it working in the end?
<clong> so I now have 38 phys machines'
<clong> yep. It's all go. I'm now setting up open stack using juju and juju-gui
<jackweirdy> Ah brill! I'm doing some maas stuff as a base for a couple of charms I'm building for the juju charm championship
<clong> I can build machines from baremetal in under 40 mins..
<jackweirdy> Niiiice
<clong> I'm going to start to charm once I've got the cloud up and running.
<clong> then I can start migrating the rest of our physical machines over to maas
<clong> all up I will end up with approx 400 physical boxes on maas when I'm done
<jackweirdy> Hmm; when I network boot a new vm, it seems to install fine then restart, but gets stuck on Trying to load: pxelinux.cfg/<MAC address>
<jackweirdy> and in the dashboard I see ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached.master	
<jackweirdy> oh no, it's come up now. weird
<clong> <jackweirdy> You have to set up your DNS correctly
#maas 2014-08-25
<jtv> (Hopefully) simple review: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/control-dhcpd/+merge/232029
<bigjools> got it
<jtv> Merci.
<bigjools> jtv: what has been extracted?  I was expecting a sea of red
<jtv> Just a few call_and_check calls, that's all.
<bigjools> so the control stuff is really new?
<jtv> Along with some of the patching in tests.
<jtv> Yes, just simple wrappers for those call_and_check functions.
<jtv> *calls.
<bigjools> right
<jtv> Ah, I see now: should have said "extract functions for [...] *and put them* into their own module."
<bigjools> I'm not sure you need all these functions do you?
<bigjools> it's really bloating the code
<jtv> Well the point is that the bloat is nicely out of the way.
<jtv> If you need to write a new test for "this restarts the DHCP server," you no longer need to write a test for a particular sudo command being issued.  You just assert that the restart function gets called.
<bigjools> see my suggestion
 * bigjools eats, bbiab
<bigjools> jtv: email me @gmail if you want a follow up, I'll be AFK for a bit but my phone will ding
<bigjools> jtv: back
<jtv> ok
<jtv> bigjools: could I ask you for another small review?  There's bigger stuff in the pipeline as well but this is easy prep: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/dhcp-test-trivia/+merge/232034
<bigjools> looking
<trash> Hmm, when using ' amd64/hwe-s ' architecture on the precise release, I get architecture not support by selected mirror while installing. What am I doing wrong?
<trash> There you can see the syslog: http://i.imgur.com/0E2TVXR.png
#maas 2014-08-26
<jtv> allenap, bigjools: my current test failure is a test timeout —
<jtv> Unfired and/or unhandled EventualResult(s);
<jtv> Unfired/unhandled EventualResult
<jtv> It was connected to a Deferred.
<jtv> Are you getting the same thing?
<allenap> jtv: Interesting. Do you want me to take a look at your branch?
<jtv> Oh yes please.
<jtv> Let me push it up.
<jtv> allenap: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/configure-dhcpv6/+merge/232179
<jtv> Conflicts.  Fix0ring.
<jtv> allenap: diff has updated.  If you look at TestConfigureDHCPv6, you'll see the test that's breaking for me.  (It's still got an undefined placeholder in there, rpc_configure_dhcpv6, but that's past the failure.)
<gmb> allenap: Why would I be seeing this in my testcase for the DHCP probe service:
<gmb> AttributeError: 'TestDHCPProbeService' object has no attribute 'expectThat'
<gmb> allenap: More correctly, full traceback here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8148330/
<jtv> Wrong base class for your test case?
<gmb> jtv: I thought so, but I'm using the same base class (PservTestCase) as bigjools used for his TimerService subclass.
<jtv> Outdated dependencies then?
<gmb> Ah, that could be it.
<gmb> jtv: That's got it, thanks.
<jtv> \o/
<jtv> allenap: do my tests need to provide their own implementation for the RPC function I'm calling on the fixture?
<allenap> jtv: I think I’ve figured your branch out. I’ve switched to the “live” fixture, but there’s a bug in it.
<jtv> From what I read I think the live fixture would do me just fine.
<jtv> Of course that's a bit like buying parts for an experimental fusion reactor: it all sounds just fine.  But the eventual explosion won't surprise me either.
<allenap> jtv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8148612/ is what I have so far.
<allenap> jtv: Yes. For each command you pass into makeCluster() a Mock is provided on the returned protocol instance. You can customise these. E.g. protocol.ConfigureDHCPv6.return_value = defer.succeed({…})
<jtv> allenap: thanks!  Looking...
<jtv> allenap: tests pass!
<jtv> That's with your changes, and the stuff that was wrong in my original tests fixed up.
<gmb> allenap: Can I trouble you to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/probe-dhcp-2.0/+merge/232191 when you have a chance?
<gmb> I think that's got all the bits now.
<allenap> jtv: I’m a dolt; waiting for the handshake is a solved problem, because getClientFor can take a timeout: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8148963/
<jtv> Even better.  :)
<jtv> allenap: updated MP is at https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/configure-dhcpv6/+merge/232192 — it has a small prerequisite branch to keep the diff down.
<jtv> allenap: is the package not reading the common celery config any more?  A custom package I built hits errors where app_or_default().conf only seems to hold rabbit settings and such.
<allenap> jtv: I don’t know. I don’t recall changing anything there...
<jtv> Maybe it's just a different execution environment...
<jtv> Anyway, not all that interesting a question given that we're ditching Celery.  I put up a branch to make those settings variables.
<jtv> Regular variables in the module that needs them.
<gmb> allenap: Re: your suggestion about adding an errback… is this the kind of thing you meant? https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/gavin-graham
<gmb> Er
<gmb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8150461/
<gmb> allenap: ^^
<allenap> gmb: Yeah, that works. As you’re using inlineCallbacks you could use try:…except: around the yield self._probe_dhcp(…) too. But either is just fine.
<gmb> allenap: I’ll stick with the errback; less levels of indentation.
<gmb> Thankee!
<allenap> gmb: I see your branch just bounced with some lint and something else. I think my branch (here: https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/race-on-start-region-service/+merge/232233) will fix that.
<gmb> allenap: Ah, ta!
<gmb> allenap: Rabbit shat all over your branch
<allenap> gmb: It knows its days are now numbered in double digits.
<allenap> gmb: It landed second time around, so give your branch another go.
<matsubara> gmb, allenap: You wouldn't be saying that with such impunity if it was the one from Caerbannog
<gmb> lol
 * gmb -> outta here
<allenap> matsubara, gmb: Indeed! Henceforth the RPC thing shall be known as the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch.
<matsubara> hehe
<LaTaPiaT> e ai matsubara
<LaTaPiaT> ta vendo como soube te achar kkkkk
<mattrae> hi guys, i have nodes that need to pxe on a particular vlan. when enlistment boots though it doesnt' appear to be using the vlan. is there a way to specify a vlan to use during enlistment?
<mattrae> using maas 1.5
<bigjools> for the benefit of others watching, maas doesn't support tagged vlans for pxe
#maas 2014-08-27
<lifeless> mattrae: I didn't think that PXE BIOSes supported vlans - they'll DHCP on the native VLAN always
<bigjools> lifeless: apparently his does
<lifeless> bigjools: how verra verra verra odd
<bigjools>  dell r720s
<dpb1> hi there, a erlang upgrade just halted all maas operations on my box.  celery.log and maas.log are now just reporting the equivalent of 500s.  Expected or no?
<bigjools> did you restart maas processes?
<jtv> dpb1: not expected, no.  It's corny, but have you tried a reboot?
<dpb1> I'm sure that would fix it... no, I have not restarted anything.
<dpb1> should I file a bug?  seems like a ticking time bomb. :)
<jtv> True.  If this is on a maintained version, it'd be good to have a bug with all the relevant parts of the logs.
 * dpb1 has a special love for rabbit/erlang
<jtv> bigjools: will you tell him or should I?
<bigjools> well it's most likely a bug in celery quite frankly
<bigjools> or rabbit
<dpb1> looks like it tried to reconnect, then... didn't (celery)
<jtv> Rabbit, more likely, if it manifests in Erlang!
<bigjools> either way a release coming your way RSN will have no celery or rabbit
<jtv>   ^ is what we wanted to tell you.  :)
<bigjools> did you restart rabbitmq?
<dpb1> yes, I've heard rumblings.  what is the replacement?
<bigjools> custom code to do RPC between region and cluster
<jtv> A lightweight RPC protocol called AMP.
<dpb1> ok
<jtv> By the way, one thing that can upset rabbit is a change in server address.
<dpb1> yes, that didn't happen here.
<bigjools> rabbit is like that Cadburys chocolate bar
<dpb1> the erlang package upgrade coincides
<dpb1> you want to bite it's head off?
<bigjools> it's Flakey
<dpb1> hah
<dpb1> ok, expect a bug.  I don't consider it a big deal, I'll make sure a service restart fixes things (I expect it will).
<dpb1> there you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1361941  as expected, all fine after a restart of celery and apache2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361941 in MAAS "erlang upgrade makes maas angry" [Undecided,New]
<jtv> Nice naming there.
<bigjools> jtv: if you like self-flagellation in return for karma, you could review this somewhat mechanical branch
<bigjools> https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/pserv-services-dir/+merge/232344
<jtv> It sounds like fun.
<jtv> bigjools: done.
<bigjools> jtv: can I bug you fpr a review please https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/download-service-exceptions/+merge/232352
<bigjools> for* that's *for
<jtv> Coming...
<bigjools> oh missing some imports, but trivial
<bigjools> jtv: oh arse, those tests should not have moved
<bigjools> my stupidity
<jtv> I'll wait for the update then shall I?  :)
<bigjools> jtv: well it'll just be minus the huge red and green bits
<jtv> I was planning to focus on the red and green bits, to be honest.
<bigjools> heh
<bigjools> jtv: it's updated
<jtv> Right ho.
<jtv> The yellow bit is gone.
<bigjools> it stopped smoking
<jtv> That must be good for its health.  Review done.
<bigjools> and landing, thanks
<smss1995> is JuJu free ? is Open Source?
<jtv> smss1995: yes, but for more detailed questions there's a separate #juju channel.
<dimitern> smss1995, yes, juju is licensed with AGPL v3 http://www.gnu.org/licenses/agpl-3.0.html - if you have specific questions please join #juju (for general questions, charms, using juju) or #juju-dev (for development questions)
<smss1995> Thanks jtv and dimitern :)
<jtv> np
<jtv> Any reviewers in the house for https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/resolve_hostname/+merge/232372 ?
#maas 2014-08-29
<bigjools> jtv: when you have a moment can you review this please? https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/acl-for-dns/+merge/232667 No rush, I am walking the dog now.
<jtv> Will look.
<gQuigs> I saw something (from sosreport) mentioning maas dumpdata.. which appears to no longer exist (if it ever did?)  - is there a modern equivalent?
<gQuigs> sosreport is a tool used to collect debugging information on a system
<gQuigs> ^https://github.com/sosreport/sos/blob/master/sos/plugins/maas.py
<d4rkn3t> hello guys, I've a question about MaaS and its nodes. Is there a way to make the upgrade of Ubuntu installed on nodes via MaaS?
#maas 2014-08-30
<gacnt> Anybody home!
<gacnt> I installed maas, it needs boot images, I'm somewhat new can anybody show me a tutorial on preparing boot images? Thanks.
<d4rkn3t> hello guys, I've a question about MaaS . Is there a way to make the upgrade of nodes via MaaS or Juju? thanks
<d4rkn3t> anyone can tell me if it's possible or not?
<d4rkn3t> anyone can answer me?
<rowez> How to configure the BIOS? When doing juju bootstrap the node is always installing the OS on the HD!
<rowez> quit
<rowez> exit
#maas 2015-08-24
<mup> Bug #1487114 opened: Failed to deploy with LVM layout <storage> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487114>
<mup> Bug #1488106 opened: Too many database connections <scaling> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488106>
<jogarret6204> hi all.  I have 5 nodes that previously worked (few weeks back), and now they are failing to qury power
<jogarret6204> failure message is: Failure: provisioningserver.power.poweraction.UnknownPowerType: ipmi
<jogarret6204> anything look familiar to anyone?
<jogarret6204> version is 1.9.0~alpha1+bzr4212
<catbus2> mahmoh: hey
<mahmoh> hi!
<mahmoh> catbus2: hi!
<mahmoh> blake_r: ping
<mahmoh> blake_r: could you help with a SLES image install error pls, have you seen this before?: https://pastebin.canonical.com/137443/
<blake_r> mahmoh: this would be better in the other channel!
<blake_r> mahmoh: but are you sure the archive that was uploaded is valid, can it be extracted locally to a folder?
<mahmoh> blake_r: which other channel?
<mahmoh> blake_r: crap
<catbus2> blake_r: hi
<catbus2> blake_r: can you send me a private msg? I don't know how from the web irc.
<catbus2> blake_r:https://pastebin.canonical.com/138240/
<blake_r> catbus2: looks like it worked
<catbus1> hi, I have a dns hostname resolve queston.
<catbus1> the node can ping external ip address via maas (maas serving dhcp/dns and is the gateway for the node), but it can't resolve the proxy server hostname.
#maas 2015-08-25
<bdx> hows it going everyone?
<bdx> im running 1.8.0+bzr4001-0ubuntu2~trusty1
<bdx> on trusty 14.04.3
<bdx> core: I'm having MAJOR issues with nodes not being able to reboot after a storage disk replacement
<bdx> core: I'm experiencing this issue when I replace an osd disk on any ceph storage node and then reboot it
<bdx> any* osd disk
<bdx> core: immediatly after pxe boot the console of the node will show a "disk uuid mismatch" error message and will not continue the boot process any further
<bdx> core: it seems the only work arounds I've found to get a node to boot after a storage disk replacement is to momentarilly disable maas from managing the network after a power on of the node, following that, after the node pxe boot times out and it results to booting from local disk into the os, I re-enable maas management on that network so the node gets an ip and continues the boot process and eventually
<bdx> successfully boots.
<bdx> core: the other work around -> swap the newly replaced disk out with the original that was initially replaced
<bdx> core: it would be nice to get some feedback on what is going on here, and also a best practice for what/how to proceed in the case when you need to swap storage disks
<bdx> also....the second work-around is really not
<bdx> because it just returns the node to the original state so it can boot
<bdx> lol
<bdx> srry
<bdx> I'll post this to the lists if no one on here has any ideas!
<bdx> thanks!
<mup> Bug #1466852 changed: doesnt wait long enough for release power off on power <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466852>
<mup> Bug #1468408 changed: cannot release, or delete node from maas ui <maas-cli> <maas-ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468408>
<gnuoy> I have a cluster whose images are out-of-sync. In the maas.log I see
<gnuoy> "maas.import-images: [WARNING] I/O error while syncing boot images. If this problem persists, verify network connectivity and disk usage"
<gnuoy> both network connectivity and disk space seem fine. Where can I look to further diagnose this?
<mup> Bug #1488558 opened: maas 1.7 client (in trusty) cannot login to 1.8.0 server <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488558>
<mup> Bug #1488558 changed: maas 1.7 client (in trusty) cannot login to 1.8.0 server <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488558>
<mup> Bug #1488589 opened: make 'current' symlink in /var/lib/maas/boot-resources relative , not full path <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488589>
<mup> Bug #1488593 opened: Unable to add AMT machine to MAAS 1.8.2 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488593>
<mup> Bug #1488594 opened: Nodes cannot boot after a storage disk replacement <ceph> <disaster-recovery> <storage> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488594>
<mup> Bug #1488593 changed: Unable to add AMT machine to MAAS 1.8.2 <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488593>
<bdx> any takers on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1488594
<bdx> ?
<mup> Bug #1488649 opened: Can't set a specific API key through the API or UI <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488649>
<mup> Bug #1488684 opened: power on option available while system is deploying and already powered on <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488684>
<jamesgao> hi, i'm having trouble with a test of maas i'm running -- all the nodes always get stuck on a lengthy sequence of "iscsistart: connect to __ (connection refused)"
<jamesgao> tgt is running properly on the server
<jamesgao> both machines are within libvirt / kvm, in an attempt to test this setup before we deploy on physical hardware
#maas 2015-08-26
<gustav1234x> Hi! I have a rack of servers setup and 5 have booted and are in ready mode in maas but the new ones I’m adding PXE boot fine but end up in a busybox prompt with initramfs. Any ideas how to fix this so these nodes can be used?
<h0mer> change the rootdelay to something longer
<gustav1234x> ”Global Kernel Parameters?"
<h0mer> yea i had to set mine to like 120 seconds
<h0mer> but before you do that, I'd make sure that, is PXE boot set as the #1 boot option in your bios?
<h0mer> and move your hard drive all the way down to teh bottom
<gustav1234x> Why? It’s booting fine.
<h0mer> so your issue is the on the commissioning of the nodes right?  Or when you deploy?
<gustav1234x> No, before that. The initial boot of the nodes.
<gustav1234x> Trying with rootdelay=240 now but it doesn’t seem to matter.
<h0mer> So the PXE boot occurs, and during that process you're telling me it goes into the busybox?
<gustav1234x> Yes.
<gustav1234x> rootdelay=240 didn’t work.
<gustav1234x> It’s weird how 5 of them worked though.
<gustav1234x> It’s not the same hardware though.
<h0mer> i had the same issue
<h0mer> similar issue
<h0mer> where the machines that had WOL would do this
<h0mer> i had to manually wipe the disks before adding them back to maas
<gustav1234x> Okay.
<gustav1234x> They’re wiped though, should be… hm.
<gustav1234x> I added hardware manually and it worked.
<mup> Bug #1488977 opened: "Stop node" is not working <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488977>
<mup> Bug #1488977 changed: "Stop node" is not working <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488977>
<mup> Bug #1489149 opened: Websocket caches are shared but not thread-safe nor transactionally safe <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489149>
<mup> Bug #1489160 opened: auto-completion list for maas tags no longer shown with 1.8.2 when assigning tag in UI <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489160>
<bdx> hows it going everyone?
<bdx> can someone/anyone give an example of how to create a custome datasource?
#maas 2015-08-27
<mup> Bug #1489321 opened:  No UI change after after node action <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489321>
<mup> Bug #1489325 opened: Stop node from MAAS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489325>
<mup> Bug #1489380 opened: Low disk can deadlock boot resources synchronisation <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489380>
<mup> Bug #1489380 changed: Low disk can deadlock boot resources synchronisation <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489380>
<mup> Bug #1489380 opened: Low disk can deadlock boot resources synchronisation <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489380>
<mup> Bug #1489321 changed:  No UI change after after node action <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489321>
<mup> Bug #1489325 changed: Stop node from MAAS <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489325>
<mup> Bug #1489529 opened: Internal Server Error when trying to determine MAAS version from apt-cache <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS 1.8:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489529>
<Beret> roaksoax, we have a cisco issue that we need input from someone on the MAAS to help resolve
<Beret> roaksoax, it's not a maas bug, but we need to strong arm MAAS due to a Juju bug that isn't going to get fixed soon enough to be usable at Cisco
<bdx> core, dev: Could someone give some insight on how one might integrate custom cloud-config entries into a curtin_userdata file?
<bdx> I feel like I should just be able to add them in the curtin_userdata or a custom_userdata file e.g. curtin_ubuntu_amd64_generic
<bdx> but no luck....I've been trying for a while now....any insight would be greatly appreciated
<bdx> thanks!
#maas 2015-08-28
<FredFoo_> Good day all!
<FredFoo_> I am using maas 1.8.0+bzr4001 and try to figure out if there is any user_data for cloud init one could provide for deployment, as you can do in enlist and commission
<FredFoo_> espacially setting up the package sources of the master OS
<FredFoo_> can it be done?
<mup> Bug #1489988 opened: Invalid BMC credentials on an already commissioned machine <cisco> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489988>
<mup> Bug #1489988 changed: Invalid BMC credentials on an already commissioned machine <cisco> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489988>
<mup> Bug #1489988 opened: Invalid BMC credentials on an already commissioned machine <cisco> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489988>
<ntpttr> Hey everyone, I'm running Maas on an Orange Box behind a corporate proxy, and I'm having a hard time configuring it so that the nodes can access external networks. It's saying they can't resolve the proxy server itself currently. Does anyone here know what might be going wrong? Any advice would be appreciated :)
<catbus1> ntpttr: you have the upstream DNS configured in the MAAS Settings page, right? also make sure the DNSSEC is disabled.
<ntpttr> catbus1: I love the nickname. Right now upstream DNS is configured to be 75.75.75.75, which I think was the default set by the Orange Box scripts. Should I change that to DNSs that can be resolved within my network?
<ntpttr> catbus1: Also, to disable DNSSEC should I add 'dnssec-enable no; dnssec-validation no;' to /etc/bind/named.conf?
<catbus1> ntpttr: I used the one for the environment, I would ask your client.  The DNSSEC setting you can find right below the upstream DNS setting on MAAS Settings page.
<ntpttr> catbus1: hmm I just see the address of ntp server below the upstream DNS setting
<catbus1> ntpttr: that's pre 1.8 maas then
<ntpttr> catbus1: I'm running maas 1.7.6 I believe, is there a way to upgrade without losing my nodes
<catbus1> ntpttr: I don't have much experience upgrading 1.7 to 1.8 with nodes enlisted. I don't think it would affect it though. 1.8 is mostly UI change.
<catbus1> ntpttr: you can try using client's dns first, if it doesn't work, upgrade to 1.8 and disable dnssec
<ntpttr> catbus1: Okay I'll give that a try, thanks for your help
#maas 2015-08-29
<mup> Bug #1489321 opened:  No UI change after after node action <MAAS:Incomplete by binoy-mv> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489321>
<mup> Bug #1489321 changed:  No UI change after after node action <MAAS:Invalid by binoy-mv> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489321>
<mup> Bug #1489321 opened:  No UI change after after node action <MAAS:Invalid by binoy-mv> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489321>
<mup> Bug #1489321 changed:  No UI change after after node action <MAAS:Invalid by binoy-mv> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489321>
#maas 2016-08-29
<sujeet_> Hi kiko
<neith> kiko, nodes did not had access to the net
<neith> thats why it failed
<neith> Does maas web interface displays the IP somewhere?
<neith> of the servers
<neith> Anyone can explain me why the IPs of the servers are changing while the servers are running
<neith> it's really weird
<neith> though IPs are managed by maas using DHCP
<neith> I keep getting "connection1:0: ping timeout of 5 secsexpired ..." , what does that mean?
<neith> Found that maas is registering 2 different server with 2 different Mac address on the same IP! I had to drop /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
<Dick_> On the Getting Started page #5 talks about the "Clusters" tab, but there is none in Ubuntu16.04 (at least not on mine)
<Dick_> With Ubuntu 16.04 the MAAS version is 2.0
<PCdude> I am having trouble with installing MAAS 1.9.4
<PCdude> here is the stackexchange post with the error
<PCdude> http://askubuntu.com/questions/818368/maas-1-9-4-install-fails-on-ubuntu-14-04-caused-by-a-database-failure
<prav> How do I delete the default fabric-0 or at least reconfigure it to use another VLAN?
<prav> There were some changes on the networking side(access to trunk and access) and I had set it to tagged, but now I want to use default VLAN untagged..
<prav> I just created another fabric and assigned the untagged VLAN and DHCP.
#maas 2016-08-30
<mup> Bug #1597498 changed: Failure to deploy due to iSCSI errors with daily images <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1597498>
<PCdude> I have problem with installing MAAS 1.9.4 on ubuntu 14.04
<PCdude> http://askubuntu.com/questions/818368/maas-1-9-4-install-fails-on-ubuntu-14-04-caused-by-a-database-failure
<neith> PCdude: did you check if the prompted file exists?
<PCdude> I did, not let me make sure
<PCdude> gonna do that now
<PCdude> just checked and indeed there is no file
<PCdude> should I add it manual?
<PCdude> although no clue what to add to it
<PCdude> neith:  maybe copying from another version of MAAS, a bit risky but could work?
<neith> PCdude: no this file is automatically ceated when the postgre server is coming up
<neith> are you sure the db is running?
<PCdude> neith:  I think so
<PCdude> version 9.3+154ubuntu1 is installed
<neith> PCdude: but is it running
<PCdude> I think it is, but what command do I need to issue to make sure (yes n00b question sorry)
 * D4RKS1D3 Hi everyone
<oz_> ok same question again i forgot to write it down maas cli commands make no sense how do i update vlan id for a subnet? this fails maas maas19 subnet update vlan:101   id=5002 this is also not working maas maas19 subnet update vlan:101 cidr:41.66.129.0/29  id=5002
<neith> I've upgraded to maas 2.0
<neith> i'm running conjure-up openstack
<neith> it is blocked on bootstrapping juju
<neith> again
<neith> In the maas gui I see the node being in status deployed
<Sujeet__> Hi Kiko, roaksoax
<sujeet_> Hi kiko,
<neith> roaksoax: with maas 2.0 how to install openstack? conjure-up openstack?
<Sujeet__> Hi Andres Rodriguez
<Sujeet__> Hi roaksoax:
<Sujeet__> i want to add the new feature proposal for SAS controller in the MAAS Dashboard, so i want to know the procedure
<mup> Bug #1618466 opened: [2.1] Fail to add PPA behind maas-proxy <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618466>
<mup> Bug #1618467 opened: [2.1] Fail to add PPA behind maas-proxy <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618467>
<mup> Bug #1618474 opened: [2.0] Failed deployment - Curtin installation of windows hyperv 2012 R2 -  /usr/bin/env: 'python': No such file or directory <oil> <oil-2.0> <curtin:New> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618474>
<mup> Bug #1618474 changed: [2.0] Failed deployment - Curtin installation of windows hyperv 2012 R2 -  /usr/bin/env: 'python': No such file or directory <oil> <oil-2.0> <curtin:Invalid> <juju:Invalid> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618474>
<Sujeet__> Hi roaksoax
<neith> Guys, its been 2 days I'm trying to bootstrap juju using conjure-up openstack and autopilot
<neith> IT nevers success
<neith> I'm trying maas 2.0/proposed
<neith> as a last try
<neith> but I really dont know why I have such a hard time
<neith> I don"t even find the right logs to watch
<neith> the doc is really light about that
<neith> the proposed version doesnt allow to add a ssh keuy
<neith> I don't want to give up
<Sujeet__>  Hi roaksoax
<Sujeet__> i want to add the new feature proposal for SAS controller in the MAAS Dashboard, so i want to know the procedure
<mup> Bug #1618474 opened: [2.0] Failed deployment - Curtin installation of windows hyperv 2012 R2 -  /usr/bin/env: 'python': No such file or directory <oil> <oil-2.0> <curtin:New> <juju:Invalid> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618474>
<mup> Bug #1618474 changed: [2.0] Failed deployment - Curtin installation of windows hyperv 2012 R2 -  /usr/bin/env: 'python': No such file or directory <oil> <oil-2.0> <curtin:Invalid> <juju:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618474>
<mup> Bug #1618474 opened: [2.0] Failed deployment - Curtin installation of windows hyperv 2012 R2 -  /usr/bin/env: 'python': No such file or directory <oil> <oil-2.0> <curtin:Invalid> <juju:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618474>
<mup> Bug #1618474 changed: [2.0] Failed deployment - Curtin installation of windows hyperv 2012 R2 -  /usr/bin/env: 'python': No such file or directory <oil> <oil-2.0> <curtin:Invalid> <juju:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618474>
<ash__> hello. I am trying to boot a node with maas, it fails at autodetecting the ipmi settings. I have looking in the maas logs but can't find anything about ipmi. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<mup> Bug #1618643 opened: Windows HyperV 2012R2 provisionned through maas-image-builder fails to local boot following maas deployment <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618643>
#maas 2016-08-31
<Sujeet_> Hi
<Sujeet_> i want to add the new feature proposal for SAS controller in the MAAS Dashboard, so i want to know the procedure
<Sujeet_> dimitern: i want to add the new feature proposal for SAS controller in the MAAS Dashboard, so i want to know the procedure
<sujeet_> Hi
<neith> do I have to disable of change PXE boots to last for nodes ?
<mup> Bug #1618752 opened: [vanilla] Missing image on initial page <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618752>
<mup> Bug #1618763 opened: [vanilla] Layout breaks when resizing window <vanilla> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618763>
<mup> Bug #1618785 opened: [vanilla] Zone description presented like a terminal for no particular reason <vanilla> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618785>
<mup> Bug #1618785 changed: [vanilla] Zone description presented like a terminal for no particular reason <vanilla> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618785>
<neith> my conclusion
<neith> it's currently impossible to deploy Openstack with autopilot using maas 2.0
<mup> Bug #1618785 opened: [vanilla] Zone description presented like a terminal for no particular reason <vanilla> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618785>
<brendand> neith, what issue are you facing?
<neith> brendand: i'm running conjure-up openstack, it triggers the deployment of a node, the node reboots, intalls a bunch of stuff, and the conjure-up script waits forever saying bootstrapping
<neith> I tried to manually ssh the node to bootstrap it manually, no more luck
<neith> I waited > 20min
<brendand> neith, whats the status in maas (of the nodes)?
<neith> brendand: deployed
<brendand> neith, ok. i'm not too familiar with conjure-up so i don't know what it's doing after that
<brendand> neith, what about juju status?
<neith> brendand: what do you mean exactly?
<brendand> neith, i guess what it's doing at that point is juju bootstrap
<neith> brendand: indeed
<neith> I ssh to the node
<neith> juju is not even installed
<neith> I manually installed it
<neith> but then nothing more
<neith> I'm gonna try to manually bootstrap the node
<neith> but the juju2 doc is really light
<mup> Bug #1618847 opened: MAAS install fails, problem with database <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618847>
<PCdude> This question came from me, if there is any extra info u need please ask
<PCdude> mup:  here is the stackexchange question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/818368/maas-1-9-4-install-fails-on-ubuntu-14-04-caused-by-a-database-failure
<mup> PCdude: Roses are red, violets are blue, and I don't understand what you just said.
<PCdude> well the bug report is sended was uploaded by me, I dont know who is gonna look at the issue, but for question how the error occured or something like that. u can ask here too
<PCdude> mup:  I hope that is clear :)
<mup> PCdude: I really wish I understood what you're trying to do.
<PCdude> mup:  nevermind then, I dont know how else to tell u
<mup> PCdude: Unknown commands are unknown.
<PCdude> what unknown command are u talking about mup?
<roaksoax> /w/win 4
<neith> is there a way to delay the time the openstack-install waits for the installation of landscape?
<neith> it takes about 5min for our servers to boot
<neith> before pxe
<neith> so i'm not sure the default value is enough
<roaksoax> neith: juju 2.0 or 1.25.x ?
<neith> roaksoax: 1.94
<neith> maas 1.94
<roaksoax> neith: so maas doesn't care how long it takes
<roaksoax> (well it does if install is more than 40 mins)
<roaksoax> neith: so this is juju if you installing openstack with maas:  bootstrap-timeout:
<roaksoax> is a config option
<neith> roaksoax: ok i'll take a look
<neith> roaksoax: can it be passd through the openstack-install script?
<roaksoax> neith: TBH, i don't know
<neith> roaksoax: so you advise me to manually bootstrap juju?
<roaksoax> neith: i'm not
<neith> any verbose mode to openstack-install script?
<roaksoax> neith: you are using Autopilot or using conjure-up ?
<neith> Autopilot
<roaksoax> neith: i have not played with autopilot lately so I dunno how to tell it to increase the timeout
<roaksoax> neith: i can't see anyone from that team around
<neith> roaksoax: the error is
<neith> Bootstrap agent installed\nERROR saving bootstrap endpoint address: failed
<PCdude> neith:  what ubuntu version are u using?
<neith> PCdude: trusty
<neith> PCdude: I gave up with xenial
<PCdude> neith:  I sadly have to agree on xenial.....
<PCdude> neith: but u could install 1.9.4 on ubuntu trusty without any problem?
<neith> PCdude: yep
<PCdude> wtf, I cant get that to work....
<PCdude> I just use 14.04.4 and install MAAS nothing more or less
<PCdude> but it does not work
<neith> PCdude: what does not work
<PCdude> http://askubuntu.com/questions/818368/maas-1-9-4-install-fails-on-ubuntu-14-04-caused-by-a-database-failure
<neith> are you reaching the web ui?
<PCdude> neith:  not even close haha
<neith> PCdude: I installed the distro
<neith> then manually added maas
<neith> not used the maas installer on the ISO
<PCdude> neith: did the same thing
<neith> what "service postgresql status" says?
<PCdude> neith:  exactly no output
<PCdude> not one line
<neith> PCdude: append sudo
<PCdude> neith:  did that too, same result
<neith> try to install postgresql manually
<PCdude> neith: is that really a good idea?
<neith> yes
<neith> then you reinstall maas
<PCdude> uhm ok, let me try it
<PCdude> neith:  this is gonna sounds strange but it depends on the amount of network interfaces somehow....
<PCdude> the previous installs were done on a machine with one interface
<PCdude> I just did it on a machine with two interfaces and it suddenly worked
<PCdude> I removed one network interface and boom the same error again
<PCdude> I am lost here.... but anyway it works
<neith> PCdude: maybe it starts on the first interface it finds
<mahmoh> roaksoax: ping, still in the office and have 5m free to chat?
<roaksoax> mahmoh: in a meeting
<GMAzrael> how do I make sure my dhcp server is active on my rack controller?
<sgoller> Hi, I've changed an IP on my maas server connected to a subnet it's managing. However, cloud-init on nodes is still attempting to fetch metadata from the old IP. how do I get maas to refresh itself? maas shows the correct IP address everywhere I can see it in the UI
#maas 2016-09-01
<sujeet_> Hi
<sujeet_> Can we commission the script without rebooting the server (node)?
<mup> Bug #1619202 opened: [2.1] Upgrade doesn't remove old template files <MAAS:New for andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619202>
<mup> Bug #1619202 changed: [2.1] Upgrade doesn't remove old template files <MAAS:New for andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619202>
<mup> Bug #1619202 opened: [2.1] Upgrade doesn't remove old template files <MAAS:New for andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619202>
<PCdude> I am having troubles with MAAS
<PCdude> the nodes cannot get to the internet
<PCdude> every apt command can indeed reach the internet. pings to the gateway succeed and dnslookups succeed too. ping an ip address outside the LAN fails and also to a hostname
<PCdude> so the proxy through the controller does work
<PCdude> but not for the other traffic
<PCdude> is it possible to route other traffic through the proxy too or is there a misconfiguration?
<sujeet_> Hi
<sujeet_> can i commission the node without rebooting the node(server)?
<mup> Bug #1619262 opened: [2.1, 2.0] Can't input dynamic range on "Enable DHCP" after I deleted the dynamic  range <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.0:New> <MAAS trunk:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619262>
<mup> Bug #1619334 opened: Service monitor logs using full enum repr rather than name <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619334>
<mup> Bug #1619337 opened: [vanilla] Logout page highlights the settings navigation not the logout navigation <vanilla> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619337>
<mup> Bug #1619342 opened: maas-dhcp precondition fails (/var/lib/maas/dhcpd-interfaces does not exist) <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619342>
<mup> Bug #1619342 changed: maas-dhcp precondition fails (/var/lib/maas/dhcpd-interfaces does not exist) <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619342>
<mup> Bug #1619342 opened: maas-dhcp precondition fails (/var/lib/maas/dhcpd-interfaces does not exist) <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619342>
<mup> Bug #1619342 changed: maas-dhcp precondition fails (/var/lib/maas/dhcpd-interfaces does not exist) <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619342>
<mup> Bug #1619368 opened: maas upgrade failed from 14.04+1.9 to 16.04+2.0 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619368>
<sujeet_> can i commission the node without rebooting the node(server)?
<neith> PCdude: its the default behavior
<sujeet_> Hi roaksoax
<sujeet_> Hi kiko
<sujeet_> kiko: can i commission the node without rebooting the node(server)? or is there any other way to do it?
<kiko> hello sujeet_
<kiko> well
<kiko> it's a good question
<kiko> sujeet_, when you upload a commissioning script, it is set up to be run as part of commissioning
<kiko> sujeet_, commissioning is a phase which boot into the ephemeral image
<kiko> sujeet_, are you asking if you can "recommission" the node once it has already been deployed without rebooting?
<natefinch> what's the opposite of deploy for a node?  I deployed a node from the GUI, and now I want to undo that action
<kiko> natefinch, release
<kiko> natefinch, note that release doesn't wipe drives by default; you need to enable that feature in the GUI if you want it, but be aware it is VERY slow on HDDs
<kiko> natefinch, it will get faster with 2.1 where we use ATA secure erase where supported
<sujeet_> kiko: once the node is deployed we can recommission the node without rebooting?
<kiko> sujeet_, no, you can't
<kiko> sujeet_, commissioning is done from the ephemeral environment
<kiko> sujeet_, which obviously can't be used on a node running windows!
<sujeet_> ok, is there any other way to do without rebooting?
<sujeet_> i just want to communicate to the http server to get json data
<kiko> sujeet_, you mean once the node is deployed? no, definitely not
<kiko> sujeet_, are you clear on how MAAS works?
<sujeet_> yes
<kiko> sujeet_, once you deploy the node runs the target OS, and we don't run an agent on it
<sujeet_> before deploying?
<sujeet_> still my node is in ready state
<kiko> sujeet_, if your node is in ready state, it is powered off
<sujeet_> we are getting the info of drives, Ram,and so on
<kiko> sujeet_, right
<sujeet_> no
<kiko> no?
<kiko> what do you mean?
<sujeet_> instead of getting again all the info of system, can we run the script?
<sujeet_> my http server will reside in BMC chip
<sujeet_> so i need to do some operation (firmware upgrade or secure erase) after the node is in ready state
<kiko> you just run commissioning again
<kiko> it will run your script, along with recollecting system information
<sujeet_> so without rebooting it wont work?
<kiko> roaksoax, can a user script be run before we collect the hardware information?
<kiko> sujeet_, I don't understand what you mean by "without rebooting"
<kiko> sujeet_, when the node is in the ready state, it is powered off
<kiko> sujeet_, when you tell it to Commission, MAAS boots the node
<roaksoax> kiko: a commissioning script? no, they run after MAAS has done its thing
<sujeet_> ok
<roaksoax> kiko: in this case, what do we need it for ?
<kiko> roaksoax, we probably need to run then before MAAS does hardware probing
<kiko> roaksoax, because if you are setting up HW RAID the drive details will change
<kiko> otherwise you'll need to reboot or at least re-run the hardware probe multiple times
<kiko> roaksoax, s/then/them
<kiko> sujeet_, oh, I think I see what you mean
<kiko> sujeet_, you want to be able to issue commands to the BMC while the node is powered off?
<roaksoax> kiko: we could potentially look into doing commissioning scripts in such a way that they run on early or late stages
<kiko> sujeet_, can you upgrade firmware while the node is off? what about set up drives?
<roaksoax> kiko: but that would indeed require a bit of work
<kiko> roaksoax, yeah, it's work for sure, but hopefully not too much
<sujeet_> ok
<mup> Bug #1619435 opened: Images imported, but settings says "no usable release" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619435>
<sujeet_> 1->. I enlisted the node (after enlisting the state is power OFF). 2.->I commission the node (after commissioning the state is ON). 3-> i want to write the script to communicate to the BMC http server (on node power state ON)
<kiko> sujeet_, 2 is wrong. after commissioning the state is off.
<kiko> sujeet_, your script needs to run as part of step 2.
<sujeet_> ok , but after commissioning the state is ON in my setup, do you think there is some problem?
<kiko> sujeet_, yes, there is a problem
<kiko> sujeet_, when you commission there is an option to leave the node running, though -- have you enabled it?
<sujeet_> dont know, where is that option?
<kiko> when you commission
<sujeet_> Kiko: i sent the screenshot of MAAS dashboard in your mail, can you please look at it?
<kiko> sujeet_, is the machine actually on?
<kiko> sujeet_, or is our power check failing?
<sujeet_> its on
<kiko> sujeet_, okay, it's a bug. something is not finishing in the commissioning phase
<kiko> sujeet_, I've forwarded the screenshot to andres, but if you can SSH into the node and collect the logs that would help
<kiko> sujeet_, see privmsg
<sujeet_> ok
<mup> Bug #1619477 opened: [ipv6] interfaces only show one subnet during commissioning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619477>
<mup> Bug #1619435 changed: Images imported, but settings says "no usable release" <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619435>
<mup> Bug #1619488 opened: 2.0.0 rack talking to 2.1.0(alpha) region results in rack errors <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619488>
<mup> Bug #1619493 opened: [2.1] rack needs to be more graceful about missing recommends <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619493>
#maas 2016-09-02
<holocron> hello, question on provisioning a libvirt machine.. it's already been allocated, and i can see the power status, but it stays in "Commissioning"
<holocron> where can i get more information about the situation?
<mup> Bug #1619610 opened: [CI] test_region_rack_connected failing frequently <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619610>
<roaksoax> /query/win 4
<mup> Bug #1619625 opened: [1.9] DNS records flap for a machine with several interfaces (DHCP) in the same network <sts> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619625>
<jamespage> roaksoax, blake_r_: hey - do you guys have some sort of pre-canned script for setting up a virtual MAAS environment on a single machine?
<jamespage> there are alot of blogs of various people doing this, but I can't find anything official
<blake_r_> mpontillo: ^ might have something
<roaksoax> jamespage: as blake said, I personally do it manually for testing purposes, but mpontillo and I believe ltrager do have it scripted
<mpontillo> jamespage: the scripts I use are here: https://github.com/pontillo/aoi-maas/
<jamespage> mpontillo, ta
<mup> Bug #1619693 opened: [ntp] NTP server settings: delimiters and address families <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619693>
<babbageclunk> blake_r_, roaksoax: I'm trying to add tag support to gomaasapi so I can use it in Juju.
 * babbageclunk realised that roaksoax was sitting just over there so talked face-to-face instead.
<roaksoax>  :)
<rock___> roaksoax: HI. I want to use https://github.com/pontillo/aoi-maas/ on a Single server[ALL in one] to test my juju charm. It will deploy MAAS and Create virtual machines. Then we have to commission them. After this If I want to deploy openstack on commissioned machines . What I need to do? Which refernce link that I have to follow to deploy openstack?
<roaksoax> rock___: jamespage will be able to answer that
<rock___> roaksoax: Ok. Thank you. So for doing https://github.com/pontillo/aoi-maas/ we have to take a single Server or a Single VM?  Which one is recommendable?
<roaksoax> rock___: TBH, i dont know. I've not looked at it prpovided that's mpontillo's script to test MAAS
<roaksoax> rock___: mpontillo would know
<rock___> roaksoax: OK I will ask him. I need exact thing (like server (or) Vm and  exact hardware requirements for that.)
<mpontillo> rock___: I use aoi-maas on metal to test MAAS. it could work in a virtual machine, but then it would be slow because you would be doing nested virtualization
<mpontillo> rock___: it isn't intended for production use; it's what I use for testing while developing MAAS. though I'm happy if you find it useful!
<mpontillo> rock___: also, patches welcome if you need to modify the scripts. they can be a little crufty ;-)
<rock___> mpontillo: Ok. Thank you. Can you please provide server hardware details[ ram, cpu cores, hard disks, NICs] . Yes I want to test my juju charm with [MAAS+openstack base bundle] setup. I don't have more hardware. due to that I am searching for solution. I found aio-maas through jameapage.
<roaksoax> rock___: i think jamespage would have a better idea of the specifics of the hardware for running openstack locally
<roaksoax> rock___: since we dont actively test it
<roaksoax> and we wouldn't know
<mpontillo> rock___: I have not tested this with an openstack deployment, but from what I understand, if you want an all-virtual openstack you may want a machine with 32 gigabytes of RAM. I use a fairly recent i7 CPU for development
<rock___> mpontillo/roaksoax: Thank you .
<mpontillo> rock___: no problem. also, FYI, my laptop has 16G of RAM which is enough to easily run a half dozen virtual machines to use with MAAS
<rock___> mpontillo:  what about hard disk and NICs?
<rock___> mpontillo: no.of CPU cores required?
<mpontillo> rock___: I use an SSD (~500 GB) on a laptop with a wireless and wired NIC, but my script will strictly use the virtual network. you can bridge it to a physical network if you want, but that's up to you
<mpontillo> rock___: I have a 4-core (8 with hyperthreading) i7
<rock___> mpontillo: If I don't have i7 CPU can I use any other type cpu?
<mpontillo> rock___: yeah as long as it supports the virtualization extensions it should run fine. check the BIOS to make sure it's enabled if you aren't sure. (vt-x if you have an Intel CPU)
<rock___> mpontillo: Thank you for your good support.
<mpontillo> rock___: no problem. oh, one other tip: you can use virt-manager to open a GUI which will allow you to adjust the resources assigned to each virtual machine. I usually give my MAAS virtual machine 4GB of RAM and more cores to make it faster
<rock___> mpontillo : Usally , how many virtual machines it will create?
<mpontillo> rock___: it currently creates eight virtual machines in addition to the MAAS server , but does not start them all (once you use MAAS to commission and/or deploy the nodes, that's when they'll start)
<mpontillo> rock___: since I am not really running anything on those VMs, I create them with just 1G of RAM each though. if you want to actually use them you can reconfigure them with virt-manager or similar tools
<rock___> Bydefault, If it creates 8 virtual machines. Can i delete 4 virtual machines to use remaining four effectively by assigning more resources [like RAM, disk,cpu,nics]?
<mpontillo> rock___: yep, or change the scripts to create them how you want ;-)
<rock___> mpontillo: OK. Thank you.
#maas 2016-09-04
<mup> Bug #1620012 opened: MAAS uses a heuristic to find VLAN interface VIDs rather than /proc/net/vlan <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620012>
<mup> Bug #1620064 opened: [2.0+] web UI has incorrect links to documentation <docteam> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620064>
<PCdude> Where can I set the DNS server that will be passed by the server to the nodes during deployment?
<pragsmike> in the subnet page? I'm looking at the one for 2.0
<PCdude> I am running MAAS 1.9.4
<pragsmike> go to Networks tab, it will list subnets, click on the one you want to set DNS on
<pragsmike> sorry, I don't know if it's different
<PCdude> the tabs are different in MAAS between 1.x and 2.0
<PCdude> I am looking at the DHCP page right now in the MAAS gui, but no DNS settings
<pragsmike> Halfway down http://maas.io/get-started?_ga=1.244131660.810910296.1435858643 it describes setting up "DHCP and DNS", does that resemble what you're looking at?
<PCdude> pragsmike:  exactly that is what I am looking at rn, but as u can see there is no DNS setting on that page
<pragsmike> right, it just implies that it will DNS whatever DHCP allocates, but that's it
<PCdude> please use my name in ur messages, so I get a notification :)
<PCdude> indeed that is true, so where can I set that DNS value
<PCdude> pragsmike:  rn it gives the wrong value to the nodes
<pragsmike> sorry I just started using MAAS, and 2.0 is all I've ever seen
<pragsmike> PCdude :)
<PCdude> pragsmike:  np, thanks anyway
<PCdude> http://askubuntu.com/questions/820925/how-do-i-set-a-dns-server-in-maas-that-will-be-passed-on-to-the-nodes
#maas 2017-08-28
<mup> Bug # changed: 1659613, 1672054, 1685337, 1686244
<mup> Bug #1686485 changed: cc_ntp fails to work when deploying ubuntu-core <cloud-init:Fix Committed> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686485>
<mup> Bug #1705594 changed: [2.2] rackd errors after fresh install <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705594>
<mup> Bug #1713556 opened: pods: MAAS created VMs don't log console output <cdoqa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713556>
<mup> Bug #1713556 changed: pods: MAAS created VMs don't log console output <cdoqa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713556>
#maas 2017-08-29
<roaksoax> .
<mup> Bug #1713695 opened: QueryDict error when creating an iprange via the API <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713695>
<mup> Bug #1713695 changed: QueryDict error when creating an iprange via the API <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713695>
<mup> Bug #1713695 opened: QueryDict error when creating an iprange via the API <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713695>
<zdw> Anyone having trouble with MaaS 1.9.5 not downloading a working copy of Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<zdw> On new installs, I end up with a ton of snapshot directories in /var/lib/maas/boot-resources: https://gist.github.com/zdw/064fa5c2eea2dbfb3747fd6fdcd8bd23
<zdw> Compared to a working system, where there is one of these, and a `current` that symlinks to it, which doesn't seem to be happening.
<roaksoax> zdw: do you have any logs ? the clusterd.log should shed more light
<roaksoax> zdw: maas 1.9 has not changed at all, so if there's a problem, the problem is with the image publication
<zdw> clusterd.log: https://gist.github.com/zdw/e9840346da93fbf5e9a5d7db1ed008b9
<zdw> Looks like the `usr/lib/shim/shim.efi.signed` can't be found in something that was downloaded?
<roaksoax> zdw: could be that a recent update of grub has removed such file
<roaksoax> zdw: have ytou upgraded your machine recently ? what packages have been upgraded?
<zdw> This is a fresh install, as of yesterday.  Installs from previous days worked fine.
<zdw> I'm thinking you're right about the image publication being the issue.
<zdw> Who publishes those images?
<roaksoax> zdw: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed/1.32~14.04.2
<roaksoax> zdw: it is not the issue
<roaksoax> zdw: the issue is that update I think
<roaksoax> zdw: replied to your ML email for record
<roaksoax> zdw: but just copy shimx64.efi.signed to shim.efi.signed in /var/lib/shim/
<zdw> Still getting this error in clusterd.log: `exceptions.IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: u'/tmp/maas-xRIMS6/usr/lib/shim/shim.efi.signed'`
<zdw> My process: https://gist.github.com/zdw/ab4f730011550ac72c97c623a17bd70d
<zdw> Looks like the path might need to be `/usr/lib/shim` not `/var/lib/shim` ?
<zdw> Tried with `/usr/lib/shim/shim.efi.signed` and still no joy.
<zdw> Is the `/tmp/maas-xxxx` a tempdir that is downloaded/decompressed to?
<roaksoax> i need to look into that
<roaksoax> i dont have a 1.9 in hand since that's pretty old now
<mup> Bug #1713771 opened: [2.2, CLI] "vlans create" should allow space assignment (as "vlan update") <4010> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713771>
<arunkumar413_> can i run wordpress blogging system on maas
<pmatulis> aru...
<mup> Bug #1713788 opened: [2.x] When adding a custom image filetype needs to be overwriten when it could be determined <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713788>
<roaksoax> zdw: i have a patch if you wanna try it
<mup> Bug #1713795 opened: [1.9] Unable to install 14.04, shim.efi.signed renamed <MAAS:Triaged> <maas (Ubuntu):Triaged by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713795>
<mup> Bug #1713795 opened: [1.9] Unable to install 14.04, shim.efi.signed renamed <MAAS:Triaged> <maas (Ubuntu):Triaged by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713795>
<roaksoax> zdw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25426656/ -> apply that to /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/....
<roaksoax> zdw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25426656/ -> apply that to /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/provisioningserver/boot/uefi.py and restart maas-clusterd
<zdw> roaksoax: Trying it now, thanks
<ed___> Hi MAAS people :) I was wondering if someone was around to help with what I hope is some simple mistake I'm making...
<ed___> I have just set up MAAS on ubuntu server 16.04 as per the docs, but cannot select a rack controller when I'm trying to set up DHCP. no rack controller is showing in the dropdown.
<ed___> I have successfully registered the rack controller and the Nodes page 'controllers' tab shows the controller as "Region and rack controller"
<mimizone> do people use the yaml machien details produced by maas to do asset management? (when new device was installed / moved to another server / decommission, what version of firmware were in the past etc...)
<ed___> at this point I can only say: probably :)
<mimizone> I'd like suggestion of what tool could just ingest the yaml/json and allow me to do search easily
<mimizone> ed___: thanks :)
<ed___> depends hugely on what you want to represent the data as, what you'd want to search and probably more factors I can't think of...
<ed___> we use elasticsearch and prometheus in logging/monitoring capacities, but I fear your data is not well suited to either. Eg not a log message (unless you somehow emit **changes** that were made), and it's not a time-series type metric etiher
<ed___> probably dump it into a text file for a while when you make a change, see what sort of searches become common ;)
<mimizone> yes. I'll look into what can index json stuff fairly easily out of the box... avoiding mongo if possible.
<iatrou> using maas 2.2.2 and testing on a maas-deployed host a bunch of lxd containers. the host has an eth0 (static) and a br0, attached to eth1 (DHCP). LXD has been configured to use br0
<iatrou> the container start correctly and they acquire DHCP addresses from MAAS (the dhcp offer shows up in syslog)
<iatrou> But when I query which IPs maas knows (maas admin subnet ip-addresses)  the IP addresses allocated to LXD do not show up
<zdw> roaksoax: The patch you provided earlier today works properly
<zdw> roaksoax: Thanks!
#maas 2017-08-30
<mimizone_> Hey there. I added a custom image in Maas for CoreOS, using the openstack.img file from coreos. The file is listed, I can select the image when deploying. But I see in the PXE boot that it's still the Ubuntu image that is pushed.
<mimizone_> I have the same problem with a custom image for Debian 9
<mimizone_> I uploaded the custom images using just the "maas boot-resources create" command. I don't have a custom repo.
<mimizone_> once the installation failed (from maas point of view), in the next boot it shows the following error
<mimizone_> Loading custom/amd64/ga-16.04/coreos/no-such-image/boot-kernel... failed: No such file or directory
<mimizone_> notice there is a "ga-16.04" in the path which I think is not where it should be
<mimizone_> I use Maas 2.2.2 (6099-g8751f91-0ubuntu1~16.04.1)
<roaksoax> mimizone_: maas will use ubuntu to install images of other os'
<roaksoax> mimizone_: that said, maas doesn't really support coreos nor debian
<mimizone_> haaa....
<roaksoax> so i ca't guarantee that would work
<mimizone_> other unrelated question. After doing multiple commissioning on a node when trying different hardware configuration of my storage chassis attached to it, the commissioning gets stuck in the block devices check, getting a HTTP BAD request on the metadata server.
<mimizone_> the only solution I found has been to delete the node and re-add/enlist it.
<mimizone_> is that an expected behavior?
<roaksoax> mimizone_: definitely not
<roaksoax> it would be worth trying to figure out what triggers it
<mimizone_> I'll try to see. not easy to log what's happening on the IPMI console of my old OCP hardware
<mimizone_> should I run maas in debug mode? how do I do that?
<roaksoax> mimizone_: you should have logs in /var/log/maas/rsyslog/machine-date/etc/etc
<roaksoax> machine-name*
<mimizone_> sure. but it doesn't go into the details of the BAD REQUEST
<mimizone_> for example "cloud-init[2773]: request to http://172.30.72.130:5240/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/ failed. sleeping 1.: HTTP Error 400: BAD REQUEST"
<mup> Bug # opened: 1650554, 1650575, 1650580, 1659613
<mup> Bug #1709849 opened: juju bridge creation with MAAS provider ruins static routes on host <curtin:New> <juju:Incomplete by wpk> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709849>
<mup> Bug #1642298 opened: UEFI Xenial install sets computer to boot from hard disk <oil> <patch> <curtin:Confirmed> <MAAS:Triaged> <grub2 (Ubuntu):Fix Released by dannf> <grub2 (Ubuntu Trusty):Triaged> <grub2 (Ubuntu Xenial):Triaged> <grub2 (Ubuntu Yakkety):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642298>
<ybaumy> roaksoax: i will be in hamburg on saturday. so we have to setup a session for debugging and looking at vcenter 6.5 on sunday somehow. if you still remember
<ybaumy> roaksoax: and i hope that resolv.conf problem will be solved soon. i need my maas funktionality back
<alian> hello comunity
<alian> any documentation about How to custom ubuntu xenial maas image ephemeral-v3
<alian> ??
<alian> thanks
<ybaumy> dont you need a subscription for maas in order to customize images?
<roaksoax> ybaumy: the resolv.conf is being looked at. Not a maas bug thought, It is a bug in ubuntu it seems
<roaksoax> alian: maas does not publish any documentation to customize ubuntu images. I do believe there's documentation on how to create your own ubuntu images in the internet, which should work with MAAS
<roaksoax> but we dont support nor recommend image customization
<ybaumy> roaksoax: have you a estimate on how long this will take to fix?
<roaksoax> alian: what maas supports, however, is to allow you to pass user_data for cloud-init to customize your installation
<roaksoax> alian: which is the same thing you would do in any other cloud
<roaksoax> ybaumy: idk TBH, this is not being worked under my team but is under someone else's which are currently looking at it
<ybaumy> roaksoax: ok. how about the other thing. will there be somebody there on sunday evening CEST in order to debug the memory problem?
<ybaumy> roaksoax: i created already an account for vpn access at my lab
<ybaumy> roaksoax: but i want to happen that under my supervison (if that is the correct term)
<roaksoax> ybaumy: i need to circle back on that one. We have some other discussions wrt that
<ybaumy> roaksoax: you know its a chance to clear some things up in maas vmware support. i just want to say that.
<ybaumy> roaksoax: just drop me a message if you or a member of the team will look at it
<ybaumy> roaksoax: one thing that also needs to be looked at IMO is eg. the power status. which is not always correct
<ybaumy> roaksoax:  i  havent reported that yet but it exists
<alian> can help me find the doc reference to create my own ephemeral-v3 image to import on maas?
<ybaumy> roaksoax: we sure can postpone it. i just want you to know im there for you guys if you need a setup
<ybaumy> roaksoax: its a win win situation for both of us i guess
<roaksoax> ybaumy: it is indeed, but we have other priorities we are working through that we havent been able to clear. Although, this is still on the list
<xygnal> i have commissions that keep timing out during storage collect
<xygnal> how do i debug that via resuce? what am i looking for?
<xygnal> rescue
<ed___> I have a problem with the first PXE boot with our new setup - is anyone about who might be able to lend a hand? (sorry for my lack of terminology) I get as far as PXE boot happening, but none of the maas related bits seem to succeed. it's booting up to a login and not being discovered.
<xygnal> only clue i have so far is errors about reaching the region controller. getting 404s back.
<xygnal> sorry. not 404. 400. bad request.
<xygnal> and the metadata url ends with 2012-03-01
<xygnal> is that a date?
<xygnal> time on the node is correct...
<xygnal> crud i bet its because of this tiny FlexFlash drive
<xygnal> based on bug 1541030
<aperez900907> hello how to build/edit ubuntu xenial ephemeral-v3 image to deploy using metal as a service? thanks for any help
<xygnal> how do i disable a devicde
<xygnal> i want mass to ignore during commission?
<xygnal> maas
<ed___> xygnal, did you sort it? tick the device on the nodes page, from the "take action" list choose "release"
<xygnal> huh?
<xygnal> its not listed.
<ed___> sorry, I misunderstood.
<mup> Bug #1714106 opened: Allow more user permission granularity so a user cannot reboot a machine <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714106>
#maas 2017-08-31
<parlos> Good Morning
<EstEd> yo :)
<parlos> I'm trying to figure out how MAAS and Landscape are 'connected'. Landscape/Autopilot complains that there isnt a node that matches its need, and I've corrected this by adding such a node to MAAS, but still Landscape complains/does not detect it... any hints?
<EstEd> sorry, I've never used landscape. I'm just at the same point of trying to get started with juju. Only at the stage of reading the manual :p
<parlos> :) I went with conjure-up.. did not complain as much.. but now maas deployment failed..  sigh..  Good luck!
<EstEd> ok, I may also look at that. I am trying hard to take on all the information ;)
<EstEd> thanks!
<mup> Bug #1714273 opened: [2.3.0] Power Error when checking power status <hwcert-server> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714273>
<xygnal> hi guys.  I am having timeouts trying to access the API.
<xygnal> memory is good, CPU gets a bit hot but it does nto fall behind on run queue.
<xygnal> however.. I am seeing disk times of 500ms a lot on the region controller and on the rack controllers i see peaks of 1.5 SECONDS sometimes
<xygnal> is 500ms repsonse time going to cause such stalls?
<xygnal> we are running the pgsql database ANY region controller on the same box
<roaksoax> xygnal: do the logs seem to show something is off? Or are there any rogue processes ?
<roaksoax> xygnal: how many machines / rack controllers, etc
<xygnal>  roaksoax didnt see anything in logs so far, have a tcpdump setup to make sure it actually gets to MAAS
<xygnal> 1 region controller
<xygnal> 6 rack controllers
<xygnal> I think we are under 500 servers right now but it might be a couple hundred higher
<xygnal> all of MAAS region and racks are on ESXi VMs
<xygnal> is twistd multi threaded? it kinda looked as if they were bound to a single cpu
<roaksoax> xygnal: it is
<roaksoax> xygnal: what version you running ?
<xygnal> 2.2
<roaksoax> xygnal: 2.2.2 ?
<roaksoax> xygnal: there's been some fixes in 2.2.x (soon to be 2.2.3) that may help with multiple region/racks
<xygnal_> not sure
<xygnal_> why?
<roaksoax> there's some fixes to dns and rack/region communication/registration
<xygnal> roaksoax:  yes we are 2.2.2 confirmed.  We are worried about a bug you only have a test fix for in 2.3, about rack ccontroller restarts freaking out MAAS>
<xygnal> also
<xygnal> i discovered we only have 2 cpus on this region c ontroller.  I expect we need more cores?
<xygnal> 4? 6?
<roaksoax> xygnal: that bug is backported to 2.2 , but newer 2.2.2 is not released yet
<roaksoax> xygnal: we typically recommend at least 4+ CPU's
<xygnal> roaksoax according to the bug report it says 2.3 not 2.2...
<roaksoax> xygnal: since the region runs 4 processes
<roaksoax> xygnal: have a link ?
<xygnal> 1707071
<xygnal> sorrry talking on my phone so i dont have to go through my work VPN to IRC
<xygnal> thats the bug #
<roaksoax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1707071 -> seems openstack bug
<xygnal> oh
<xygnal> i hit 0 instead of 9
<xygnal> *embarrsed*
<xygnal> 1707*9*71
<roaksoax> xygnal: it is fix committed and targetted for 22.3
<roaksoax> 2.2.3
<roaksoax> which has not been released yet
<xygnal> ah
<xygnal> when is 2.2.3 looking to come out?
<xygnal> also, we are bumping up to 6 cores now
<roaksoax> xygnal: i was hoping to put a candidate this week, but I think I'll have to punt that to next week
<xygnal> is it not compataible such that i could backport it into 2.2 temporarily?
<xygnal> 2.2.2 i mean
<roaksoax> xygnal: it should be: https://git.launchpad.net/maas/commit/?id=e34ededffc9cb96124ee2232793e0c064fdd735a
<xygnal> roaksoax thanks that should be easy enough.  just one region? not sure where provisionserver is used.
<xygnal> *provisioningserver
<xygnal> roaksoax not having the best time here.  multiple users using our region server is causing the API and even the CLI to simply *hang*
<xygnal> does not appear to be an OS bottleneck and I am not wearing warnings to correlate.  I do not have debugging turned on, as far as I know.
<xygnal> but I do have several twistd3 processes that use 100% cpu a peice
<xygnal> even after restarteding regiond, even after rebooting
<xygnal> i have idle CPU, i have free memory, but I cannot interface with MAAS!
<roaksoax> xygnal: ok, so you said you have 1 controller with 6 rack controllers ?
<roaksoax> xygnal: and CPU is ided
<roaksoax> xygnal: but you cannot reach the UI/API ?
<xygnal> 6 cpus now after our talk
<xygnal> and yes
<xygnal> If i strace the running pid
<xygnal> i see a lot of resource temporarily unavailable and connection timeouts
<xygnal> same for most of those high CPU twisted3 pids
<xygnal> I have NOT rebooted the rack controllers since earlier today
<xygnal> correct. I mean I can reach it in that i can connect TCP to the box, or i can login via SSH and use maas CLI to connect
<xygnal> but both hang the same
<xygnal> no response
<xygnal> MAAS is too busy to answer
<roaksoax> xygnal: so, do this, if possible, stop all your rack controllers for a second
<roaksoax> xygnal: and see if your region controller can be interfacted with
<roaksoax> xygnal: then start adding rack by rack controller , but wait for them to fully connect
<roaksoax> before adding a new rakc controller
<xygnal> think it's possible they are returning load to the region controller?
<roaksoax> xygnal: i'm thinking that all trying to connect to the region at the same time may be causing issues
<xygnal> ok
<roaksoax> xygnal: i'm running 2 region controllers and 4 rack controllers without issues, but definitely dont have 500 machines
<xygnal> thanks
<xygnal> will test this and if we see a difference we may break off some rack controllers to a new region
<roaksoax> xygnal: so i've uploaded 2.2.3 candidate to ppa:maas/proposed
<roaksoax> xygnal: that has not gone through final qa though
<xygnal> roaksoax we're seeing the problem return after the first rack controller is returned
<xygnal> roaksoax this may be off the wall but i have been thinking on this all day.  a lot of our current builders are clients that are using ESXi.  all we do for them is write their image down to disk at the end of a generic install and they boot up fine and take over.
<xygnal> could that DD (which would take some time) cause any unwanted waiting from MAAS?
<xygnal> just making sure.
<xygnal> actually it's an SSD so i suppose, not that long
<xygnal> if i check the MAAS  twistd3's in lsof i can see the various client machines associated with that connection. I am certain we have multiple users trying to do things.
<xygnal> that is the why. the question is, why is MAAS so busy, when the system... is not?
<xygnal> i still dont see any convincing log messages
<roaksoax> xygnal: i know what the issue is
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> nevermind
<roaksoax> wrongwindows
<xygnal> roaksoax still seeing a ton of 'resource temporarily unavailable' and 'connection timed out' messages from the only active twistd3 right now
<xygnal> not from MAAS itself, but from strace -ffp
<xygnal> mostly futex wait
<xygnal> roaksoax proposed PPA applied, all systems booted, still can't run CLI commands
<xygnal> hangs
<mup> Bug #1714362 opened: [2.3] Power management balances between controllers <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714362>
<mup> Bug #1714362 changed: [2.3] Power management balances between controllers <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714362>
<mup> Bug #1714362 opened: [2.3] Power management balances between controllers <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714362>
<roaksoax> xygnal: even with 1 rack controller connceted ?
<roaksoax> xygnal: if that is the case, only 1 rack controller
<xygnal> yes
<xygnal> even with only 1
<roaksoax> xygnal: right, so that could mean some other problem, do you have firewalling in places or similar ?
<xygnal> not entirely open no its behind company proxy.   I noticed some kind of 'snap' connections failing constnatly
<xygnal> as well as NTP connections failing sometimes
<xygnal> it has no problems grabbing its images that I can recall
<xygnal> and not aware of any connectivity changes recently
<roaksoax> xygnal: any logs ?
<roaksoax> 'snap' connections, that's weird
<roaksoax> xygnal: could be related to networking firewalling between region/racks ?
<roaksoax> xygnal: i mean, if you are simply running the region and no racks and you cant contact the api
<roaksoax> there could be another problem there
<xygnal> no no. one rack.
<xygnal> we put back first rack after shutting all down
<xygnal> did noy see any node to node comm errors outsud
<xygnal> outside of our own restarts
<xygnal> can get you logs. all the rpc errors between region and rack in thrn
<xygnal> correlate to our node restarts
<roaksoax> xygnal: what if you try to reach the cli wihtin the same machine of the region controller ?
<xygnal> we are...
<xygnal> already doing so..
<roaksoax> xygnal: and it works ?
<xygnal> no
<xygnal> hangs
<xygnal> maas is hung up on something and i cannot see it in thr
<xygnal> logs
<xygnal> only recent change i am aware of is update to 2.2.2
<xygnal> any regressions?
<roaksoax> xygnal: sso doing it from the same region controller works
<roaksoax> xygnal: but doesn't work remotely
<xygnal> no. its not working at all with any re
<xygnal> rack* controller connected
<xygnal> even local to the region controller
<roaksoax> xygnal: try this
<roaksoax> stop maas-rackd
<roaksoax> stop maas-regiond
<roaksoax> ps faux | grep twist
<roaksoax> xygnal: and see if there are any rogue processes
<roaksoax> xygnal: and then, sudo service postgresql stop
<roaksoax> xygnal: and then sudo service postgresql start
<roaksoax> sudo service maas-regiond start
<roaksoax> sudo service maas-rackd start
<xygnal> alright so.   both services stopped. two twisted3's still going.
<xygnal> even after pgsql stop and start
<xygnal> oops nope
<xygnal> there they go
<xygnal> ok services back up
<xygnal> maas create command... hung
<xygnal> CPU utilization back up to 100% for twisted3 again
<roaksoax> xygnal: hold on, so when you stopped maas-regiond and maas-rackd there were still twistd3 services running ?
<roaksoax> xygnal: like this
<roaksoax> maas     44484  0.0  0.0   4508   712 ?        Ss   16:42   0:00 /bin/sh -c exec twistd3 --nodaemon --pidfile=         --logger=provisioningserver.logger.EventLogger maas-regiond 2>&1 |       tee -a $LOGFILE
<roaksoax> maas     44492  3.6 10.1 1093456 203008 ?      Sl   16:42   4:49  \_ /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/twistd3 --nodaemon --pidfile= --logger=provisioningserver.logger.EventLogger maas-regiond
<roaksoax> ?>?
<xygnal> yes
<xygnal> like that
<roaksoax> xygnal: so that seems there are rogue processes that are running
<roaksoax> xygnal: so sudo service maas-regiond stop && sudo service maas-rackd stop
<roaksoax> xygnal: ps faux | grep twistd3
<roaksoax> xygnal: and kill those rogue processes
<xygnal> if i stop pgsql
<xygnal> they do die
<xygnal> after a minute or two
<xygnal> but they come right back when i bring services back
<roaksoax> xygnal: right, but I mean, make sure maas-regiond is stopped
<roaksoax> same as maas-rackd
<roaksoax> and check if there are twisted processes
<roaksoax> if there are, then that's the probelm
<roaksoax> as there shouldn't be
<xygnal> they show stopped in systemctl status
<xygnal> let me recap
<xygnal> stop rackd, stop regiond, i see two twisted3's still going.
<xygnal> stop pgsql
<xygnal> wait a minute
<xygnal> all twisted3's gone
<xygnal> no more 'rogue process' running
<xygnal> but if i start all 3 back up?
<xygnal> problem is back
<roaksoax> xygnal: ok, so stop rackd, stop regiond
<roaksoax> kill -9 rogue processes
<roaksoax> and wait and see if they come up
<roaksoax> if they do, it is worth investigating where those are coming from
<roaksoax> ubuntu@maas:~$ sudo service maas-regiond stop
<roaksoax> ubuntu@maas:~$ sudo service maas-rackd stop
<roaksoax> ubuntu@maas:~$ ps faux | grep twistd3
<roaksoax> ubuntu   10292  0.0  0.0  12944   984 pts/0    S+   23:00   0:00              \_ grep --color=auto twistd3
<xygnal> alright
<xygnal> instead of stopping pgsql
<xygnal> i just stopped the two sercices
<xygnal> services*
<xygnal> and killed the one twisted3 that didnt die
<xygnal> manually with kill -9
<xygnal> now there are none running
<roaksoax> xygnal: ok so ps faux | grep twistd3 shows no rogue processes running
<roaksoax> xygnal: just double check that
<xygnal> exactly
<xygnal> zero results
<roaksoax> xygnal: ok, so restart maas-regiond, wait a few seconds
<roaksoax> xygnal: and restart maas-rackd
<xygnal> alright
<xygnal> looking good so far
<xygnal> time to run maas create
<xygnal> aaand
<xygnal> cpu pegged 100% as soon as I did the command
<xygnal> still no response
<roaksoax> xygnal: can you share your logs /var/log/maas/*.log
<roaksoax> but that's really really strange
<mup> Bug #1714362 changed: [2.3] Power management balances between controllers on every power check <performance> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714362>
<xygnal> just the last 30 minutes of them or so?
<roaksoax> xygnal: yeah that should be ok
<xygnal> hm you know.  does everything have a timestamp? if i try to grab just timstamp i am going to potentially flush out logs
<xygnal> I mean, filter out, preventing you from seeing
<roaksoax> xygnal: yeah
<xygnal> well i can do it easy for maas.log and regiond.log but rackd has some stack traces, checking right now.
<xygnal> looks like it threw a permission denied on lost+ found... what the...
<xygnal> critical image downloading images failed
<xygnal> where would it be downloading them?
<xygnal> this was working before... looks like something has broken while I was away
<roaksoax> strange
<roaksoax> :/
<xygnal> where do images usually get downloaded to?
<xygnal> I didnt think we had a dedicated MOUNT for it
<roaksoax> xygnal: images.maas.io
<roaksoax> xygnal: oh
<roaksoax> xygnal: to the database
<roaksoax> xygnal: in the region controller
<roaksoax> and then the rack controllers sync those images onto the filesystmes
<xygnal> er... but i'm getting errors about a local file, permission denied on lost+found at the end of the stack trace
<xygnal> for that critical error mentioned above
<xygnal> if it goes strait into database... why am I seeing this?
<roaksoax> xygnal: maybe you run out out of space ?
<roaksoax> xygnal: maybe that's the rackd.log ?
<roaksoax> or the rack putting those messages ?
<xygnal> rackd.log on region
<xygnal> rack controllers themselves are services off still from before
<xygnal> its the region controller logs I am looking at
<roaksoax> xygnal: right, that's strange, I've never send any similar issue
<xygnal> and the rackd.log is whats saying that
<roaksoax> maybe you just ran out of space ?
<roaksoax> xygnal: ah rackd.log
<xygnal> nope, hardly any space used
<xygnal> well 42%
<xygnal> lots of room yet
<xygnal> same with inodes :)
<roaksoax> strange
#maas 2017-09-01
<parlos> Good morning, i have a question about MAAS networking and Landscape/Autopilot.
<parlos> The nodes boots from the private network and are commissioned. The private network is detected to one fabric, and for some nodes the public is also correctly detected on another fabric. I make sure that the private subnet is selected correctly,
<parlos> and for the nodes with public network their interface is connected to the correct fabric and I select the public subnet, but make sure not to config the IP assignment (unconfigured option).
<parlos> at this point Landscape/Openstack the OpenvSwitch does not detect any Public Network, the drop down is empty.
<parlos> If I remove the public subnet from the one node with connection to it, then Landscape/Openstack open vSwitch puts the private network in the dropdown.. . any ideas?
<parlos> Have a nice day
<mup> Bug #1714533 opened: Can't auto-enlist HP Moonshot m400 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714533>
<mup> Bug #1714535 opened: Unavailable bootloader needs better error messages <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714535>
<mup> Bug #1714533 changed: Can't auto-enlist HP Moonshot m400 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714533>
<mup> Bug #1714535 changed: Unavailable bootloader needs better error messages <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714535>
<mup> Bug #1714533 opened: Can't auto-enlist HP Moonshot m400 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714533>
<mup> Bug #1714535 opened: Unavailable bootloader needs better error messages <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714535>
<mup> Bug #1714580 opened: [2.3, trunk] Running old format test script results in it being reported as failed (even if suceeded) <hardware-testing> <testing> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714580>
#maas 2017-09-03
<mup> Bug #1701476 changed: maas.rpc.cluster: [error] Failed to probe and enlist VMware nodes: argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701476>
#maas 2019-08-26
<mup> Bug #1840871 changed: Unable to deploy Eoan on s390x KVM <MAAS:Invalid> <ubuntu-kernel-tests:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840871>
<mup> Bug #1839227 changed: manually added dns records are deleted <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839227>
<mup> Bug #1841334 changed: MAAS adds search into the DNS configuration which breaks DNS <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841334>
#maas 2019-08-27
<mup> Bug #1841499 opened: Debian fails to deploy on MAAS due to apt config <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841499>
<mup> Bug #1841499 changed: Debian fails to deploy on MAAS due to apt config <curtin:New> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841499>
<mup> Bug #1841499 opened: Debian fails to deploy on MAAS due to apt config <curtin:New> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841499>
<mup> Bug #1841499 changed: Debian fails to deploy on MAAS due to apt config <curtin:New> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841499>
<mup> Bug #1841499 opened: Debian fails to deploy on MAAS due to apt config <curtin:New> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841499>
<mup> Bug #1834488 changed: [2.5] Discovered devices NIC Manufacturers incomplete  <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834488>
<mup> Bug #1841166 opened: Unable to deploy Eoan on i386 bare-metal <i386> <MAAS:New> <ubuntu-kernel-tests:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841166>
<mup> Bug #1841166 changed: Unable to deploy Eoan on i386 bare-metal <i386> <MAAS:New> <ubuntu-kernel-tests:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841166>
<mup> Bug #1841166 opened: Unable to deploy Eoan on i386 bare-metal <i386> <MAAS:New> <ubuntu-kernel-tests:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841166>
<mup> Bug #1841567 opened: Commissioning timed out after 30 minutes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841567>
<mup> Bug #1841567 changed: Commissioning timed out after 30 minutes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841567>
<mup> Bug #1841567 opened: Commissioning timed out after 30 minutes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841567>
<mup> Bug #1841585 opened: Please include linux-oem and linux-oem-osp1 for Machine minimum kernel <oem-priority> <MAAS:New> <OEM Priority Project:New for chihchun> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841585>
<mup> Bug #1841686 opened: [UI/String] Confirmation string missing information (Test hardware on deployed instance) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841686>
<mup> Bug #1841686 changed: [UI/String] Confirmation string missing information (Test hardware on deployed instance) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841686>
<mup> Bug #1841686 opened: [UI/String] Confirmation string missing information (Test hardware on deployed instance) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841686>
<mup> Bug #1841694 opened: [UI/Papercut] Deploy: Selecting "Register as MAAS KVM host" overrides user OS selection without confirmation <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841694>
<mup> Bug #1841694 changed: [UI/Papercut] Deploy: Selecting "Register as MAAS KVM host" overrides user OS selection without confirmation <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841694>
#maas 2019-08-28
<mup> Bug #1841694 opened: [UI/Papercut] Deploy: Selecting "Register as MAAS KVM host" overrides user OS selection without confirmation <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841694>
<cervigni> any news on the release date of 2.6.1 ?
<mup> Bug #1841807 opened: maas cli: rack-controller list-boot-images Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841807>
<mup> Bug #1841807 changed: maas cli: rack-controller list-boot-images Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841807>
<mup> Bug #1841807 opened: maas cli: rack-controller list-boot-images Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841807>
<mup> Bug #1672414 changed: Custom storage on Centos <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672414>
<mup> Bug #1672414 opened: Custom storage on Centos <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672414>
<mup> Bug #1672414 changed: Custom storage on Centos <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672414>
<mup> Bug #1835823 changed: Juju incorrectly placed a unit onto an existing machine <cdo-qa> <juju:New> <MAAS:Invalid by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835823>
#maas 2019-08-29
<mup> Bug #1841902 opened: Prometheus metrics db files not removed for dead processes <MAAS:In Progress by ack> <MAAS 2.6:In Progress by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841902>
<mup> Bug #1841902 changed: Prometheus metrics db files not removed for dead processes <MAAS:In Progress by ack> <MAAS 2.6:In Progress by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841902>
<mup> Bug #1841902 opened: Prometheus metrics db files not removed for dead processes <MAAS:In Progress by ack> <MAAS 2.6:In Progress by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841902>
<mup> Bug #1841902 changed: Prometheus metrics db files not removed for dead processes <MAAS:In Progress by ack> <MAAS 2.6:In Progress by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841902>
<mup> Bug #1841902 opened: Prometheus metrics db files not removed for dead processes <MAAS:In Progress by ack> <MAAS 2.6:In Progress by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841902>
<mup> Bug #1841860 opened: API taking too long to query power params <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841860>
<mup> Bug #1841860 changed: API taking too long to query power params <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841860>
<mup> Bug #1841860 opened: API taking too long to query power params <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841860>
#maas 2019-08-30
<danboid> Is 2.4.2 the latest stable release?
<danboid> Accordig to gh the latest release is 2.5.1. Is there a PPA for 18.04 or must I build it from source?
<danboid> What's new in 2.5.x? Is it worth me upgrading from 2.4?
<danboid> Is it not possible to have the UEFI boot partition on a separate partition to the root partition? I've tried a few times with no luck
<danboid> I want that because my machine doesn't support booting of an NVME disk. When running in BIOS mode I can have /boot on a separate disk and / on the NVME and it works fine but I want to use ZFS for which maas requires UEFI
<danboid> That is an unnecessary requirement btw. Thee is nothing about GRUB or ZFS that depends on UEFI
<danboid> It would be nice to see that requirement dropped
<mup> Bug #1841860 changed: API taking too long to query power params <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841860>
<mup> Bug #1842094 opened: Deployment fails when UEFI partition is on a separate disk to the root partition <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842094>
<mup> Bug #1842094 changed: Deployment fails when UEFI partition is on a separate disk to the root partition <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842094>
<mup> Bug #1842094 opened: Deployment fails when UEFI partition is on a separate disk to the root partition <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842094>
<sthussey> we are on MAAS 2.3.x from 16.04 main. We are seeing an issue that deploy a node that has a single word kernel_opt (e.g. 'debug') is failing due to an exception apparently thrown by curtin. Is this regression from 2.2.x as I thought I had tested this scenario previously and it worked?
<sthussey> The exception looks like
<sthussey> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/zkGhxnSH/
#maas 2020-08-24
<mup> Bug #1892542 changed: MAAS 2.7.3 No Such Resource <api> <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by adam-collard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892542>
<mup> Bug #1891726 changed: intermittent log errors in continuous loop <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891726>
<mup> Bug #1891726 opened: intermittent log errors in continuous loop <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891726>
<mup> Bug #1891726 changed: intermittent log errors in continuous loop <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891726>
<mup> Bug #1892758 opened: This pod does not match the specified networks. <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892758>
<mup> Bug #1891726 opened: intermittent log errors in continuous loop <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891726>
#maas 2020-08-25
<mup> Bug #1892868 opened: maas config fails with AttributeError <cli> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892868>
<mup> Bug #1892868 changed: maas config fails with AttributeError <cli> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892868>
<mup> Bug #1892868 opened: maas config fails with AttributeError <cli> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892868>
<qthepirate> Hey all! I have an issue i'm trying to solve with maas 2.4.2. Is there a way for it to clean out unused leased and DNS records?
#maas 2020-08-26
<mup> Bug #1892996 opened: NVMe devices are chosen for boot in legacy (non-uefi) mode - but most hardware does not support it <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892996>
<mup> Bug #1892998 opened: error in backup document <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892998>
<mup> Bug #1334426 changed: [doc] Documentation on how to do customizations to installation is confusing, misplaced and outdated <canonical-is> <doc> <internal> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334426>
<mup> Bug #1334426 opened: [doc] Documentation on how to do customizations to installation is confusing, misplaced and outdated <canonical-is> <doc> <internal> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334426>
<mup> Bug #1334426 changed: [doc] Documentation on how to do customizations to installation is confusing, misplaced and outdated <canonical-is> <doc> <internal> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334426>
<mup> Bug #1893111 opened: images aren't sync across all servers <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893111>
<mup> Bug #1893112 opened: Set the maas IPMI privilege level to operator instead of administrator <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893112>
<mup> Bug #1893135 opened: [2.8] interface link-subnet fails saying "subnet": "None found", however the subnet exists <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893135>
<mup> Bug #1893136 opened: MAAS does not Properly Configure the Power Configuration During Enlistment (Dell PowerEdge Coffee Lake Systems) <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893136>
#maas 2020-08-27
<mup> Bug #1852359 changed: UI no longer shows previous commissioning/testing results <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852359>
<mup> Bug #1852359 opened: UI no longer shows previous commissioning/testing results <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852359>
<mup> Bug #1852359 changed: UI no longer shows previous commissioning/testing results <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852359>
<mup> Bug #1852359 opened: UI no longer shows previous commissioning/testing results <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852359>
<mup> Bug #1852359 changed: UI no longer shows previous commissioning/testing results <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852359>
<mup> Bug #1730968 changed: [2.3rc2, UI] The cards should have the available metris even if the metrics don't have any data <2.3qa> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730968>
<qthepirate> Hey everyone! Getting a weird error when trying to commission a node. It keeps failing after some ubuntu cloud-archive repos are broken with "does not have an InRelease" file
<qthepirate> https://i.imgur.com/EpDAgYC.png
<qthepirate> Solved it, never mind
<mup> Bug #1893226 opened: [2.8.1] Machine-specific minimal commissioning kernel resets to MAAS wide default <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893226>
<mup> Bug #1812275 changed: Document that power-on for an acquired node deploys the machine <doc> <sts> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1812275>
<mup> Bug #1812275 opened: Document that power-on for an acquired node deploys the machine <doc> <sts> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1812275>
<mup> Bug #1812275 changed: Document that power-on for an acquired node deploys the machine <doc> <sts> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1812275>
<mup> Bug #1893254 opened: HTTPBoot dumps to grub <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893254>
<mup> Bug #1893254 changed: HTTPBoot dumps to grub <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893254>
<mup> Bug #1893254 opened: HTTPBoot dumps to grub <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893254>
<mup> Bug #1893275 opened: virsh access doesn't work with key at /var/snap/maas/current/root/.ssh/id_rsa <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893275>
#maas 2020-08-28
<mup> Bug #1841686 changed: [UI/String] Confirmation string missing information (Test hardware on deployed instance) <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841686>
<mup> Bug #1841686 opened: [UI/String] Confirmation string missing information (Test hardware on deployed instance) <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841686>
<mup> Bug #1841686 changed: [UI/String] Confirmation string missing information (Test hardware on deployed instance) <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841686>
<mup> Bug #1841686 opened: [UI/String] Confirmation string missing information (Test hardware on deployed instance) <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841686>
<mup> Bug #1841686 changed: [UI/String] Confirmation string missing information (Test hardware on deployed instance) <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841686>
<mup> Bug #1839787 changed: [UI] Usabilla form obscured <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839787>
<mup> Bug #1839787 opened: [UI] Usabilla form obscured <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839787>
<mup> Bug #1839787 changed: [UI] Usabilla form obscured <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839787>
<mup> Bug #1893324 opened: [feature] maas to support LXD clustering for Virtual machines with LXD <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1893324>
